# BFP - IUI Friends, Bumps & Babes Part 25



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

--------

Minkeys New List, thanks Minkey

Bumps                 

Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Sarahx - EDD 26/04/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Northern Lass - EDD 12/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 29/07/07

2007 Mummies   
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07


2006 Mummies           
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


2005 Mummies      
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All!

CONGRATS NL - fab news hun!! You are worrying about nothing to not be posting on here. To see natural and tx BFP is an inspiration to all those ttc so don't feel bad. You foundered this thread so keep on here! Lovely to hear your news I'm made up for you.

Looby - hope you get on well with katie's app and I'm sure it is nothing to worry about, she'll do it all when she is ready.

Scarlett - wow time flies cannot believe you are no so many weeks on, hope you are feeling good.

Candy - How are you feeling? What date is your 20wk scan? Hope all is going well. hey getting breastfed babies to sleep through can be tough hun, frequency & breast capacity issue and all that, so no need to beat yourself up! Softy   !  

Jo - good luck with scan, maybe it is harder to feel them as they are prob a bit more cramped in there with all three! I know you will worry though as you felt other bubs earlier didn't you? only natural mummy worry. Sure all 3 are mighty fine. Keep   and  

Love to all and hope all bubs, bumps and mummies are good!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning all.
Charlie great to hear from you, can't tell you how much I've missed being on thread. 
Off to work in a bit and then on saturday we are off to scotland for a week. Will try and post before I go. Love N. Lass x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow girls - I've only been away for a day and there's so much to catch up on!!

Congratulations to Scarlett on her BFP - brilliant news honey and joining NL and Candy, and I noticed PurpleAl too - again brilliant news!!

NL - have a lovely time in Scotland with DH and Thomas.  I promise that I'll upload the piccies of Abi and Thomas while you're away!!

Love to all,
Billie xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry if this doesnt make sense 

Have been knocked out at the dentist today - and still feel pretty out of it 
so am going off to bed,

to top the day off nicely madam still has her Chest infection, but now has a throat infection, ear  infection in both ears and an Eye infection          Just great 

Back soon 

xxx

NL have a great holiday xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

NL - have a fab hol hun!


Looby - GET WELL SOON to both you and Katie. Much love and get well dust sent to you.

Love to all Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya

Wow that was a shock to log onto this new thread and see I am 3rd on the bumps list eeekkk

Louby-aww hunny hope you all get better soon,take it easy.

Candy-I am off to vote now for the meet.sorry I forgot.

Jo-hope your ok hunny

NL-fantastic news on your BFP hunny,well done,enjoy your break 

Hope everyone is ok,have a fab weekend and will catch up on monday

Scan went well today,both babies are fine,great sizes,both breech but there is loads of time for that to change.Oliver thought it was really cool seeing them on screen and he was such a good lad while we waited cos we were there 3 hours.Quite ironic really that when we had the scan he was munching on a Jammie dodger and thats what we called the embies.

Nightmare down our road at the mo cos they are digging it all up,its such a mess and we had no warning of it before hand ggggrrrr.

Right must dash and get tea on

Love to all


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow - didn't know Scarlet and Purpleal had bfps too - amazing. Anyone hear anything from Aless?

Kelly - glad the scan went welll isn't it great to see the little ones?

Looby - hope you both feel better soon.

curses, no time to linger as boys screaming the house down and dh has come home from work (via the pub  ) feeling ill   so no rest for me today 
xx K


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Sorry I haven't been on for ages but things have been pretty hectic here. 

NL - Lovely to see your news - congratulations!!! 

Kelly - Glad things are going well with you and the twins.

Charlie - Sorry to hear there are still problems with Idunas kidney. She is looking well though and sounds like you are having fun.

Jo - Hope you and your three are healthy and happy.

No more problems with Missy - baby Gaviscon seems to be doing the trick. She is growing well but I have had to start mixed feeding as I can't fill her up. She has been much happier since we started the formula and I think she had been hungry before that when I just thought she was a grumpy baby   .

I am going up to Scotland for my hip replacement next Monday and am dreading been away from DH and Lola. Hopefully it will only be for a week and the ward sister has agreed to extend the visiting hours but it will still be hard. Oh well better to get it done now than when she is running around! We are taking the broadband up to scotland with us so will hopefully get on when I get the chance.

 to everyone not mentioned.

D x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow sooo much news, have been really busy with work and poor Olivias teething and miserable poor thing and Tom has been having nightmares so not much sleep happening in our house. 

Congratulations NL wonderful news

Scarlet congratulations also

So happy for you both

kelly glad the scans are showing all is well, not long now

looby I can sympathise as I had to be knocked out for dental work recently and I felt drunk afterwards!! What is it about having babies that wrecks your teeth....hope katies feeling better to

Minkey good luck with everything

doods good luck with the hip replacement.

Hi to Candy, Morgan, Jo, Charlie, oink and all others  x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Once again, just a quick catch up from me.

Looby - hope you and Katie are feeling better soon.

Doods - good luck with the hip replacement next week - we'll be thinking of you.

Kelly - brilliant that you saw the babies and that Oli was so good.

Tomsmummy - poor Olivia it's such and awful time.  Any reason for Tom's nightmares or just one of those things do you think?  I fully appreciate the lack of sleep - we just have a baby who doesn't need much during the night!!

Kirsty - hope the boys have stopped screaming and that you made DH suffer for coming home vire the pub!!

Charlie - hope you and Iduna are okay.

Love to Candy, NL, Sarah, Oink, and everyone else,
Billie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All!

Doods - good luck with that op hun. I can't even begin to imagine how much you'll miss Dh & Lola. Is she going to be with you at all? If you are breastfeeding do they allow you to be together so you can continue to feed or are you going to have to express to maintain your supply? Are you nrevous of the op itself? How long will you be in hospital for? Is recovery long too? So very much it all goes well.  
I understand what you mean about keeping up with the aparent grumpy baby! Iduna got grumps and dropped down on weight gain a few weeks ago, I'd had repeated mastitis and a tummy bug so my milk supply had dropped, with support of a couple of nice HV's I managed to up my milk supply by feeding every 2 to 2.5hrs for a week and we now seem to be happier bunnies all round now! I'm so pleased formula is doing the trick for you & that Lola is a happier girlie for a full tummy  .
Let us know how you get on next week, thinking of you xx

Kelly - oooo those lovely bubs! How are you doing?

Looby - how's tricks in your household? All better I hope  

Candy -   

Thanks for the thoughts & comments & wishes re: Iduna's kidney's.
Appointment went well and she will now have the more invasive tests to see what is causing the dilatation to the left renal pelvis, they suspect it is reflux but we need to know why and if any damage is occuring to the kidney itself. We're hoping that the tests will take place over the next 4 weeks. Back to Paed 20th April for follo up OP appointment.
Dh's dad is now home post Prostate Cancer operation and recovering well. My Dad is back at work today post fall off ladder onto knees - ouch!
Dh is having an exasserbation (sp?) on a previous MS lapse (double vision) but we're hoping it is not a new lapse. He's very busy at work and very tired plus obvious worry of his dad and you don't have to look too far to see why he's in this state!  all is OK.

Love to all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps, hope everyone is well

Charlie you are really going through the mill at the moment and no wonder DH isn't 100% with all this going on, glad the appointment went well, hope the tests do also, glad DH's dad is back home and your poor dad, hope hes ok too

Billie do let us know how you guys are getting on, when you get time, also what happened to those photos ?

Doods hope the hip replacement goes well

Everyone voted for the meet ?

Love to all Cx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Charlie - like Candy says, you are going through the mill at the moment and it's no wonder the MS symptoms have flared up.  Glad Iduna's appt went well - I'm sure the tests will to.

Candy - we're doing fine thank you very much - well apart from not getting much sleep that is.  Abi is thriving - she's now up to about 12 steps herself and has just started to be able to walk away from the settee etc rather than just between DH and I!  As you will see, I've managed to put a picture of Abi at Christmas on my profile - I tried a couple but they were too far away.  I need to edit some of my pictures and put a better one on.  I've tried to upload the Abi and Thomas pictures but have failed miserably as my files are too big - any tips from an expert on how to upload them?  Advice greatly appreciated - I knew if I got them on first time it would be a miracle!!
Hope you, DH and Jacob are okay and that bump is growing nicely - you'll have to post a bump piccie when you post a scan one!!

Love to everyone,
Billie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Candy - thanks hun. 
Can you post the link for meet again. I not got time to hunt for it, soz. 

Love to all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.0 x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks hun! Done it xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Great thank you, if anyone else is toying with coming please vote now !!!

Thanks Cx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.new;topicseen#new


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I voted too - whether I'll have the nerve to see it through is another thing though   

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello
Just a quicky from me as I'm a bit run ragged at the moment.  DH has bronchitis and can't do anything, work is busy, boys are teething and cranky and I'm trying to get the house ready to go back on the market so feel like I'm juggling everything and pretty shattered    Aw well - I'll get there somehow and maybe there will even be a day this year when someone in our household doesn't have a cold / tummy bug / infection.

Doods - good luck with the op, hope it goes well and you are soon at home with Lola and dh.

Charlie - so sorry to hear about the mastitis - it really hurts, doesn't it? Good to hear that Iduna is happier and putting on some more weight.  Must be very worrying for you with all the invasive tests on such a young baby but I'm glad they are being really thorough.  You are really going through a tough time aren't you?     fingers crossed dh isn't having a relapse.

tomsmummy - hope the teethign settles down soon.

hi to Oink, Northern, Minkey and everyone
xxx K


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all 
Well 5th tooth just popped through so hope poor Liv will have a better time of it. She is nearly crawling and cant believe how quickly she can get around. Never a dull moment here!! She is also starting to stand and looks so grown up, where has my baby gone?

Morgan sounds like you are having a rough time, hope you get a break soon.

Minkey you cant be more nervous about meet than me, as me and dh are soooo shy but Tom is so not, I am sure he will love it and so will we if we have the courage to go.


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a really quick post from me, sorry no time to catch up, will try tomorrow.

Just to let you know my scan is tomorrow so hopefully we will find out the sex of the babies.  As Kelly said a couple of weeks ago "think pink for me".  I will let you all know how i get on and catch up properly then.

Jo
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Good Luck 
Jo​
Thinking pink for you 
Looby xxx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Can I join? I have been meaning to join since I got pg with our 3rd IUI attempt, but I'm not sure where the time has gone!

I recognise a few names on here -   anyone that already knows me!

Liz
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya me lovlies

Sorry this isa quick one,will catch up v.soon. Big hugs to all

Jo-Keeping all thoughts a lovley shade of pink for you hunny,good luck for your scan,cant wait to hear your news  

Magpie-hiya hun,I know you from the twins thread,welocme to the thread babe

Must dash

Kelly


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is well.

Jo - thinking pink for you, although I can't do colours on here!

Liz - welcome - another multiple pregnancy!!  Hope you are okay and I look forward to hearing lots about you in the coming months!

Billie xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

congrats on your bfp Magpie!!

and I'm thinking pink for you Jo  Can't believe it's 18 weeks already for you!
x Morgan


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Still no time to catch up properly perhaps when Owen goes to bed later i will have more time to read properly without being pestered.

Anyway scan went really really well, everything is fine, all three babies are exactly the right size, all organs and bones are fine so is placenta and cord etc. Unfortunately the couldnt tell the sex of two of the babies but one is a girl! Yipppeeeeee we are over the moon.

Thanks for all those pink thoughts, they must have done the trick!

Jo


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jo

Fab news that all your lovely little bundles look nice and healthy,you must be over the moon  fab news that one is a girl  will you keep asking at other scans about the other 2? 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Right i have finally had chance to catch up with all the news.

Kelly - Thanks for your support, yes im definitely going to be asking at next scan if they can see what the other two are, i would like to get the house ready (we only have a 3 bedroom and i want to try and sort out the sleeping arrangements etc)!  

Magpie - Contratulations on your BFP!  Another set of twins, fantastic!  There seems to be loads of us on this site who are expecting at the moment, must have been something in the water!  

Looby - Thanks for your big pink message, it certainly worked!

Tomsmummy - hope that tooth breaking through did the trick,  they grow up way too quickly dont they.

Morgan - Sounds like your going through it at the moment, hopefully your house will sell soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok.

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jo wonderful news that all babies are doing well and you have a girl. Its great fun buying all the girlie stuff. Looks like all those pink thoughts paid off.

Magpie congratulations and  twins how fab.

Does anyone know when to start dropping 10pm feed? Olivia sleeps through but still has bottle at 10pm. Should I have dropped this by now though? We have to wake her for it but to scared to stop in case it disrupts her routine, what do you think? Really exhausted at mo and would love an early night!! Just wanted to pick your brains


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy - I think the only way to find out is to try it.  Or you could slowly reduce the amount each night over a few days instead.  i.e. if she has 7ozs drop it to five tonight, 3 tomorrow etc.  I can't remember when Agatha dropped hers but we did it slowly over about 10 days dropping 2ozs every other night until she was only getting two & then we just didn't wake her & she slept through anyway.

HTH,

Minkey


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been quiet, apart from checking mod duties, I haven't really had chance to post, Jacob has been ill since Monday lunchtime, with a bad ear infection and a tummy bug, we have got through on average around 16nappies aday, that doesn't include nighttime..... can't really do much nappy off action as a normal poo would be fine, but diareah my house would be a health hazard.  On the 3rd night, Jacob didn't wake up in the night, previously was every 30minutes or so when he had pooed ... so we didn't wake either, poor littel man was red sore the next day and cried everytime I changed him, was heartbreaking ... we then started setting alarm for every 2 hours to change him and the soreness has really gone down, last night he hadn't pooed, and this morning only a couple of bad nappies so far, so fingers crossed we have turned the corner... I do hope so

I am not used to this sort of thing to9 be honest as, having breastfed J till 14months he never had Diarrhea, I think my washing machine needs a holiday too lol

Enough about me, I know you have all been there and its part the course.... 

Tomsmummy we never did it, but think Minkeys idea sounds most sensible.

Jo, so glad that the babies are doing well and that one is a little girl, 4 boys would have your hands full....everyone keeps going to me, bet you want a girl and I bet if I have a boy, someone will say oh shame you didn't have a girl ..... arghhhhhhhh no, I don't want a girl, I want a healthy baby a brother OR sister for J, I really don't mind.

Welcome magpie & congrats son the twins, hope that everything goes well this pregnancy 

Wow Morgan, its busy at your house, have you got the house sorted, where are you looking to move, any links to houses to have a nose at ? hope DH is feeling better 

Oh Charlie hope yo are feeling better

Louby u & Katie ok ?

NL really hope you got off on holiday safely, only just seen your text Friday and didn't reply as you would have been away (Hopefully)

Candy x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Tomsmummy - just bite the bullet and go for it.  Chances are she'll sleep right through.  We did that at around 9mths and the boys were fine.  Good luck - I know it's scary!

Candy - poor J and poor you, hope his little tum is better.

Well dh is on the mend and getting over his bronchitis but now Oli has chickenpox so no rest for the wicked in our house    Robin will probably wait until Oli is over it before he gets it  

Jo - oooh how exciting, a little girl! Will you find out another time about the other 2 or have surprises?

ok better go, the boys are soooo tired.  we went out for a pub lunch with BIL and they were good but missed out on their nap so are proper grumpy now.  we are sooo hoping they'll go to bed early or at least on time tonight but Oliver has only slept through once in the last 2 weeks so we're never getting a good nights sleep anyway. ho-hum!!

hope you're all having lovely weekends
xxx Kirsty


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Candy poor Jacob and poor you, that does not sound like much fun. Hope he is feeling better today. You must be exhausted.

Morgan how is Oli? doesnt sound like you guys are having much fun either but hope you will all feel better soon. It is good to get Chickenpox out of the way but drives you mad as you cant go anywhere!! 

Thanks for the advice and think I will give it a go, might do as you suggest and reduce the amount gradually.

have  a good day x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Tomsmummy - how's it going with the dreamfeed?  Good luck with that.

Candy - how is Jacob now?  Hope he's better and that you've not caught it - a tummy bug while you're pg wld be a total nightmare so Ihope you're ok  

Well it's very quiet here -where is everyone    

Oli is getting over his chicken pox.  Poor little love, he's had it pretty bad but has been soooo good and brave.  They were seperated for the first time ever on Monday while Robin was at nursery but they were both absolutely fine and seemed to really enjoy being an 'only child' for a bit.  I guess it's good for them both to have more personal attention.

We have put an offer in on a house so please wish us luck - we are competing with a developer and haven't sold our house yet      

hi to everyone xxxx Kirsty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Oh Jacob Get well soon poppet! Poor love and poor you Candy! Hope all is on the mend.

Jo - Woooeee girlie on the way and maybe more than one girlie! Hope house gets sorted for all those lil bubsies. How are you feeling? I can't believe how time has flown for you, when are they expecting delivery date to be for you?

Magpie - Blloooooommmming marvellous! Congrats hun! i remember you from IUi thread last yr. Welcome and all the best for a top few months of bump land   Big bump land for you twinnie mum xx

Morgan - Hope Chicken Pox isn't too nasty for Oli Now what a brave boy.

Oink - hello Hun! How are you and piglet?

hi Minkey - Life good? did i read on here that you are to start IUI soon for number 2 bubs? If i got that wrong soz.

looby - How is ya hun? Katie all Ok? When is that appointment?

Hi to all i have not mentioned.

Thanks for all the wishes. Mastitis seems to be leaving me alone at present but it was blooming rough few months and quite a dark time - i got really down as Iduna wasn't gaining and her sleep went up the creek more than usual. All seems to be Ok now and she's even managed to start a long midday sleep (well from 1.30 not midday but i don't mind when it is as long as she is recouped and happy). I am having to do one of the tests for her kidneys private as NHS here are soooo sort staffed I wouldn't hear results until June which is a year since we found out sommat was wrong at my 20wk scan! So one should be next week and the other on 19 March then back to cons on 20 April.
FIL has post op infection - and yes it is bloody MRSA! How does it happen that you go in with Cancer and come out with MRSA? He's on meds to clear it and hopefully that will sort it quickly. We cannot see him at mo as Iduna is at increased risk although its sooo unlikely she'd be able to catch anything off him But better safe and all that.
DH is on meds for excasserbation so we're hoping symptoms for him will ease soon he's been trying to get some time off work for a month now! running your own biz Eh?!   Hopefully he'll succeed in a week or two.
I'm a little cross - Dh has booked a gig on mothers day. So hoping he'll change it.   1st proper one this year.   (i suspect Willow will boot his ass from Heaven too, she so not impressed with him me thinks).
So that is us I think! Still smiling and Iduna is sooo wonderful, i still cannot believe I have her in my life but no way can I imagine life without her. Still feels strange to not be trying for a baby doesn't it, after all these years and heartache and all, know what i mean? odd emotions.
Got the whole when to wean issue now, mmm, any thoughts ladies?

Take it easy one and all and love to all babies, mummies and bumpies!

Love Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for all your good wishes and asking after Jacob & I, hes back to normal now thanks, has been much better since Sunday really which I was so pleased about as you don't half worry, don't ya.  Morgan I never caught it, thankfully x

Can understand you going private, but its a shame that you have to  can't believe fil has mrsa, actually yes I can, don't suppose he had a catheter fitted did he ? I only ask as at one of our local hospitals there was strain of it, not mrsa, all transfered they think by a catheter (spl?) really hope that it doesn't effect his recovery  

Tommsmummy how you getting on ?

Morgan, really hope with the urn of the nicer weather you guys get some healthy days in x

Nl you have a good holiday ? less than a  week till we go, can't wait, but a tad worried about flight, but hey I booked it so my fault if its hard work.

Nickjo you and the babs ok ?

36 any time for that story yet ?

Louby you guys better ?

Love to all Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Sorry I have been away for a few days,just been so tired. I am trying to pluck up the courage to call my midwife as I have had some VERY light spotting a couple of times this week.The reason I dont wanna call is cos I am scared she will ask me to go to the pregnancy assesment centre and the thought that I might need an internal scares the ebbiejezus out of me. I had a really bad experience with one when I was pg with oli.that and the fact no one has been near my lady bits for a long long time    how daft am I eh??!!

Sorry I am crap at personals today

Hope everyone and their little ones re ok,catch up soon

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Candy - funny you should mention it YES he has a Catheter and yes that is where the infection is! Typical eh? He's keeping his spirits up, but it has set him back quite a bit. He's gotta go back tomorrow to have Catheter removed. One worries that he'll come out with something else!  Dearly hope not!

So glad that J is back on track. Oh you got holidays, how exciting! Not long then?  

Kelly - Hope that spotting stops but hun prob best to get it checked out. I'd voice your concern but with twinnies it really would be wise to get them and you checked so that you can rest assured that all is OK and get on with the next few weeks enjoying your pregnancy. Lots of    for you hun.

Love to all!

Charlie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
we haven't disappeared, just ploughing through life!!  

Dh and I are having quite a few problems and I'm hoping that a trip to the GP on monday will help us see a light, not sure what I'm expecting but its a last chance attempt so we'll see.  

I have had a chest infection and then sinusitus, and I think I am finally feeling better. I managed 1 night at work but had to have the next shift off as I felt so unwell.

And then to top it off while I was feeling so dreadful, piglet developed a D & V bug and I thought we were all on the mend and then he puked in the bath last night!!!  I think that he has just been so sick this week!! whereas he would have just coughed and spluttered with a bit of bath water in his mouth, it came straight out!!! I just stood there and shreiked for DH, a bath full of vomit, mmmmm mmmmm!!!

Hi to everyone, bumps, babes and anyone else, I'm sorry I don't have time for personals but maybe later when DH goes to the pub! Although he has 'man flu' at the moment, I'm sure he'll drag himself to the pub!

Candy - do you think its possible to catch d & v via the internet?? I read your post, felt sorry for you , was so grateful we haven't had a bug for a while and then it arrived!! Apparently nursery has had 11 children off so I'm sure they are the culprits!!

Oh well, bugs are there to be caught and shared

Take care all

Lots of love

Oink x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Well hello ladies-a very ashamed Thirtysix here-can't believe I haven't posted since before Xmas.

I have however been logging on to check on everyone and am delighted to see all the good news and feel for all the poorly ones.I am convinced this warm wet weather is causing bugs to breed like crazy.Roll on the good weather when we can all get more fresh air!

Well,where to start?
Barbados-Immy had Bronchiolitis a couple of days before we went but we were given permission to fly-there was a part of me which would have been delighted had we not been able to mind.
We had a nightmare flight over,becasue she was still unwell she would not sit in her (VERY) expensive seat at all,just wanted to be with me but not be with me,cry,whinge etc etc.The guy next to me really was not impressed so I spent a lot of time walking her around the plane.
We got there and the house was amazing and we had our own cottage adgjacent to the house where the rest of my dreadful family were staying.It was great to have a DVD player and space and also somewhere where we could go if a screaming fit ensued.
All seemed to be ok and my three sisters initially came over to the cottage to see Immy most mornings (her sleep went completely out of whack ). The novelty wore off though.
I then had to put up with over two weeks of tutting from 2 of my three sisters,my Dad ignoring the fact that Immy was there at all and then Immy being banned from coming out to dinner with us.It was dressed up as it would be more fun for me but basically they didn't want her there.
My 21yr old sister criticised my parenting skills constantly telling me I should ignore Immy when she cried or shout at her etc etc-it was truly awful.
I won't bore you with any more details as I am almost boring myself to death  
Anyway,since we arrived back on the 8th of January,my Father has not attempted to make contact (well we only exchanged about 40 words in three weeks anyway)and neither have two of my three sisters.The other sister has but I really cannot be doing with any of them.

Immy is being a complete monkey at the moment-not only has she dropped her daytime sleep (my two hours respite) she has decided to get up an hour and a half earlier as well -I have tried telling her it isn't funny but she seems to think it is.

In a mad moment I took her cot sides off this week too and now she knows she can escape it is even more fun.Mind you,she talks about her big bed all day but when it comes to getting in at night she has a screaming fit.I think it is all such a shock because until now she has been SUCH a good sleeper.

Have been visiting pre-schools for her recently-my baby isn't a baby any more!

The nanny situation is good-Immy loves her and she loves Immy.She isn't perfect but then again who is?She is easy to live with and Immy is happy.

Anyway,now I realy must have bored you all to tears so am going to go.

Apologies for no personals but rest assured I do read all the posts and think of you often.

Hope you all have great weekends and all the ill ones feel better.

Lots of Love


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Thirstysix-aww hunny sounds like you have the family from hell,sorry that they are so unsupportive. Hope Immy is better now too,sounds like she is keeping you busy.Sorry to hear she has dropped her afternoon sleep its a bummer isnt it??!! Hope the sleeping situation gets a little better soon. 

Oink-Hun sounds like you have had enough,poor piglet being ill.It really is hard work when they are poorly.Hope your visit to your gp helps you hun.

Candy-is J all better now?? hope so 

Charlie-hope your hubby does something nice for mothers day for you  you deserve it chuck.

Jo-hope your ok hun??!!

Big hello's to everyone,have a fab weekend

Well I have had no more spotting at all and feel fine.So I am just going to keep a real close check on things.

My family totally suprised me today (including Michael) they said we were going for a drive somewhere so I did not suspect anything at all and we ended up outside a private scanning clinic   They had all clubbed together and booked me an appointment to have a 45 minute 4D scan done with a dvd and pics to take home.So I got to see my babies today   

I blubbed my eyes out a guddun,was v emotional. Harry was all sleepy and kept hiding behind his cord but we got some lovely pics of him waving and stretching.Lilly was a right performer and kept smiling and moving for the scan. They both look perfect and they weigh a healthy 2lb 6oz already,both exactly the same sizes.And Lilly is head down,Harry is breech.

I had always wanted one of those scans but figured it was alot of money so it was such a lovley suprise.The sonographer said that it was one of the best twin scans she had done foe a while and asked for our permission to use our images on their website. 

So enough about my day

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all 

Im so sorry i have been the worst FF member ever, im just finding it really difficult to find the time to post but I do keep a check on whats going on.

Kelly -  what a fantastic family you have, it must have been amazing to see your babies in 4D.  Harry and Lilly are lovely names.  Do you know if your going to have a C section or are you going to try a normal delivery first.  When do they expect that you will go into labour, is 37 weeks classed as full term for twins?

36 - Sorry to hear that you had such an awful time with your family.  I cant imagine why anyone would want to treat their own daughter/sister like that.  

Oink - Hope GP has been able to help you.  

Im ok, rather large now and finding it difficult to do normal day to day things.  I have SPD which is really painful, its absolute agony steping into the car or putting my pants on in the morning and turning in bed is even worse, but only around 12 weeks to go.  I cant believe how time has gone so quickly.  I still cant stop worrying that something is going to go wrong though.  Next scan booked for 22nd March which will be here before we know it.  I have booked a week off work next week because im feeling so tired and then when I go back on the 14th I only have three weeks to do before I leave for good.  Im sooooo looking forward to it.

Anyway i had better get back to the dishes.  Hope everyone is ok.  Sorry not many personals.

Jo
x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all 

Im so sorry i have been the worst FF member ever, im just finding it really difficult to find the time to post but I do keep a check on whats going on.

Kelly -  what a fantastic family you have, it must have been amazing to see your babies in 4D.  Harry and Lilly are lovely names.  Do you know if your going to have a C section or are you going to try a normal delivery first.  When do they expect that you will go into labour, is 37 weeks classed as full term for twins?

36 - Sorry to hear that you had such an awful time with your family.  I cant imagine why anyone would want to treat their own daughter/sister like that.  

Oink - Hope GP has been able to help you.  

Im ok, rather large now and finding it difficult to do normal day to day things.  I have SPD which is really painful, its absolute agony steping into the car or putting my pants on in the morning and turning in bed is even worse, but only around 12 weeks to go.  I cant believe how time has gone so quickly.  I still cant stop worrying that something is going to go wrong though.  Next scan booked for 22nd March which will be here before we know it.  I have booked a week off work next week because im feeling so tired and then when I go back on the 14th I only have three weeks to do before I leave for good.  Im sooooo looking forward to it.

Anyway i had better get back to the dishes.  Hope everyone is ok.  Sorry not many personals.

Jo
x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I will try and type more than 2 lines!
Kelly - scan sounds amazing and what a lovely surprise
Jo - sorry to hear you are suffering with SPD, hope you enjoy week off


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

36 - sorry to hear about your family, at the end of the day they are missing out on their beautiful niece / grandaughter
Candy - where are you going on hols? Didn't know you were going abroad.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Oink - hope visit to docs is positive for you and DH  
Morgan - hope Oli is ok and that Robin has escaped the pox
Charlie - you always seem so strong despite everything..how are you coping?


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

BIllie - hurray for Abi and her walking, will be fab to see her, will have to meet again soon
Minkey - hope you and Agatha well
Sorry to anyone I've missed


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry 4 annoying you but only being allowed to post 2 lines at a time  had planned long post but will abbreviate it.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

T had conjuctivitis, pneumonia and D&V in last 2 weeks! but on mend now and still managed to go to Scotland, although we had quieter week than anticipated it was great to have change of scenery. 21 week scan y'day and all well so v relieved. Love N.Lass X


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

was just trying to find out if there is any news about catwoman??
thx
fran (eva04)


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello girls
Northern - 21 weeks already, wow it's flying by! glad the bugs are over and you had a nice holiday.

Jo - sorry to hear you have SPD, must be getting so uncomfortable for you.  Do you have any aquaaerobics classes near you for pregnant ladies? do you think it would releive the spd at all?  I used to go to one and it was so nice to be in the water and have some excercise but feel weightless for an hour!  Just a shock getting out - had to stop going at about 32 weeks as could no longer haul my enormous body up the steps!

Kelly - awww that's so lovely!  You must have been so blown away! How exciting to see the babies in such lovely detail.  Not long to go, hope the days are flying by  

36 - babe, can't believe how your family treated you and Immy.  Well I suppose based on what you've told us before, I can, but I really hoped your dad would melt this time - he sounds like one tough cookie.  As for sisters, the fact that they're younger and obviously have no clue what it's like looking after children does explain it a bit, but I'm just so sorry they're not supporting you.  It's a shock when people you hope/expect to be there for you just aren't.  If they ever have children, let them be the crankiest, naughty babies who never sleep   

Oink - really sounds like you're going through the mill, hun - hope things get better for all of you very soon.  A bit of sunny weather should start improving things but it's hard to manage when everything is going wrong and you're all ill.

Charlie - glad you are feeling better and hope dh's meds help.  What gig did he book? keeps us posted on Iduna's kidney appt and I'm glad that her weight is going up.  How awful about FIL catching MRSA - hope he is ok. 

Oliver is getting over his chicken pox now and it just covered in scabs, poor baby.  No sign of robin getting it yet but any day now.  Apart from that, dh is better and I'm fine so this is now the healthiest we've all been since Christmas.  Am I asking for trouble or what?   Not had a d & v bug for several weeks now......
Seen a lovely house we want but are getting outbid and not sold ours   plus FIL has been taken into hospital. fingers crossed it's a stomach ulcer and not more serious.

got to go and get dressed - we're off to see MIL, take her mnind off things for a bit.
love to everyone xxxx
Kirsty


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

I am going to try to put my scan pics on the bottom of my post   whether it works or not is another matter  

Jo-sorry to hear your suffering hunny,I am uncomftable so I cant imagine how your feeling.Cant believe you have only got around 12 weeks to go   its gone so fast. I want to try for a natural delivery but I suppose we will have to see how things progress as we go on,suppose I might fingout more at my next scan on the 23rd.

Oink-glad Oli is getting better,sorry to hear about your FIL,Hope he is ok. Hope someone buys your hoyse soon too 

Fran(eva04)-Catwoman had her twins(think it was 2 weeks ago) the announcement is on the friends thread a few pages back 

NL-bt your getting v annoyed with only being able to type 2 lines  very funny though

Hope everyone is ok

Right gonna try them pics now-this one should be Lilly smililng  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yey it worked!!!

And at the bottom of this post it should be a pic of Harry asleep with his hand near his face


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Kelly love the pics!!! Great names. I can't wait to see my babies again - 21 weeks seems so far away.

36, so sorry to hear about your trip and the lack of support from your family  

Charlie - hello hunny! Long time no chat! How time has flown. Sorry to hear that your FIL has MRSA, I hope he gets better soon.  

A big   for all you girls that are getting big and uncomfortable (I'm not looking forward to that bit - esp in the summer!) 

 to everyone else.

All is ok here, although I didn't sleep well last night. The storm woke me up a few times, and then I just lay awake worrying about things. I am still worried that I'm not putting on weight and hardly look pg. I know I shouldn't worry, but you can't help it can you. It's a nice   day now - hurrah.

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY 36!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   
Sorry your family are truly pants hun. You sound like you cope very well without them and no love is lost. Still it isn't easy and to be treated so badly by the ones that should love you and Immy so dearly is absolutely cruel. I really feel for you. So very pleased to hear that nanny (if not perfect) is fab and Immy loves her. You made me laugh about her daytime sleep and bed . I can see my monkey getting to that stage too!

Kelly - fab 4D scan. Amazing aren't they!?! Oh to see your two bubs must have been awsome!

Oink - Big  and a huge  to you. Hope things improve and Gp helps. You know where i am if you wanna offload. Hope Piglets gets well. Wow what a load you have had with illnesses. Really hoping all gets much rosier for you all soon. xx

Morgan - Ouch scab pciking . xx

NL - how is htat Bump babe? Bet you look fab  . I'm Ok hun. Some days it gets to me ) but I try to stay +ve and  if i can .

Well we had one of iduna's tests yest and all is clear on that one so no reflux from bladder to valve in Uretha as MCUG is clear. So onto next one now. Hope to hear this week when it will be cos the lovely registrar has requested wrong one (knew he had - ****!) and so waiting list for a MAG3 is long at local Hosp so off to private lands again. Poor lovey was SOOOOooooooooo upset in test screamed the building down for the whole 20mins ish and it is so nasty to see tubes up ya babies doo daa isn't it? she slept well last night - think she was exhausted poor thing. Thank the lord for a bit of calpol too . 
FIL has had first swap taken, results next week, he's got to get 3 clear ores to be rid of it. Has had catheter removed now so like us girlies he's onto pelvic floor work! bless!
Dh seems to be Ok on meds and they are helping - no monster arriving as yet. Gig is some seriously pants metal band, he's organised it and as he doesn't drink (cos of MS) arranged to drive everyone and no thought for the fact that it was mother's day till I was told about it the other day and pointed it out. He was planning a whole day in London pregig . One was not amused! We'll see  

Must fly but love to all of you ladies, babies and gorgeous bumpies,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Sorry I haven't been on-line for abit - it was my birthday last Saturday & we had a bit of a drinks party & then DH had the week off work & we spent 3 lovely days at a gorgeous hotel in the Cotswolds.  It was wonderful - a family friendly place that was so geared up to children it was just fab!

I think I have missed a bit of news.....

Candy - sorry to hear about poor Jacob, hope he is fully recovered.  How are you doing/feeling? xx

Tomsmummy - how did you get on with dropping Olivia's feed?  Also I don't think I ever answered your question about Agatha's school - we have her down for St Hilda's.

Morgan - any update on the house situation?

Charlie - sorry to hear about the mastitis - I really think that breastfeeding is so hard & people never really tell you that before it's too late!  I certainly went into it completely naively and hated every second, it really got me down.  You should be so proud to be doing so well still - many people would have given up by now.  Fab news that Iduna's first test came back OK, keep us posted about the next one.  I hope that you FIL is doing better also.  Naughty DH, does he not know how important your first mothers day is  .  Yes, you did read right, we have decided to have some more treatment in the summer - not sure when yet but we would love to have a brother/sister for Agatha. xxx

Oink - you sound abit down, I hope you are OK  

Magpie - Congratulations!!!!! Let me have your EDD & I will add you to the list!!

36 - Happy Birthday!!! and goodness what a holiday!  You really do have a time of it with your family xx

Kelly - glad the spotting has stopped & what a fab suprise to get that scan, wow I bet it was wonderful - the piccie is fab!

Jo - hope the SPD is not getting you down too much.

NL - great news to hear the scan went well, you must be getting big now? Hope Thomas is OK - anymore piccies for us to see? xx

There was probably more but that is all I can remember in one go!

We too have moved Agatha into a bed this week (well taken the sides of her cotbed!) She has been so good and stays put.  However she moves about in her sleep and I keep finding her fast asleep on the bedroom floor!  I guess she will learn eventually!

Love to all and everyone I haven't mentioned!

Minkey x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Minkey,

My EDD is 17/8/07.

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Quick one ...

Kelly - forgot to say so pleased spotting has stopped - top news and lots of  vibes that it stays that way until EDD!

NL - Re: scan, do you know what sex bubsie is? Have you a scan piccie to show?

Minkey - thanks hun! 
Belated Happy bifday - sounds like you had a top time
Hope the IUI is a success first time - or even better that you don't need it. 
on the subject of B-feeding just spoken to a friend's Dh, they have a 5 week old and are considering adding in some formula. Soz you found it so hard hun. It is a challenge isn't it?! I cannot believe I've gotten this far on breast alone, thought if I managed 3months I'd give myself a big gold star! 
Have you seen these sheet things? http://www.kiddicare.com/page/navpage?No=0&N=344+4294621188 Not sure how they work and if they'd work with a grobag but a good idea. May keep madam in her bed, poor lovey!

Must fly i hear Dh has a teary madam, not happy since her test on fri & I think teeth are playing up too. My, they have such a long journey those teeth don't they, i know this will go on for months and it seems so very unfair to them doesn't it? 
Any teething tips - bring um on ladies that is what you are there for eh?! love ya mummies xxxxxxx he he 

Love to all! Charlie xxx

/links


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

List updated for Magpie - does anyone know about any news from Sparkle, I can't see any posts from her?

Bumps              

Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Sarahx - EDD 26/04/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Northern Lass - EDD 12/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 29/07/07
Magpie - EDD 17/08/07

2007 Mummies    
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07


2006 Mummies          
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


2005 Mummies      
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Charlie,

Thanks for the good wishes, I am trying to loose a bit more baby weight before we start IUI, but will book an appointment with our clinic in the next month or so.  

I breastfed for 3 months exclusively and then mix feed until 6 and I admire anyone who does it, it was one the hardest things I have ever done, but you do it for your baby and put up with it don't you!  Agatha actually has a duvet now so I have bought some gripper things to hold that down which seems to be helping her stay in the bed.  She doesn't notice she has fallen out I don't think as the bed is so near to the ground - but we are only on day 6 of no bars so I am sure she will get the hang of it    

I haven't really got any teething tips as luckily Agatha never really complained (in fact I just today noticed she has now got all her back molars, so that is teething done for us).  Others I know used teething granules alot though, which seemed to help?

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Charlie-thank you for giving me an additional birthday    

Not sure how it happened but it isn't actually until the 10th April-quite hapy to have another though


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

On a computer in the library near where I work (so will have a bad neck as I keep turning round to make sure there is no one I know as still haven't told a lot of the young people I work with that I am pregnant! ) so thought I'd try and post more than 2 lines and update my ticker! Only a few mins before computers are turned off so no personals I'm afraid. No scan photo to update, as photo v dissapointing. Had loads of good views but I hadn't drank enough water for her to see head so she sent me outside to drink more and when I came back she only looked at head and spine again..so thats what we got a photo of the spine! Oh well! Reading through my scan notes today and noticed it said something about low placenta. Rang midwife but seeing as she was the one who failed to notice Thomas had stopped growing for about 6 weeks I've posted a msg on ask a midwife board to. My midwife said it doesn't effect the baby now but could be an issue later on and that I should be asked to go for scan at 34 weeks but as I have growth scan at 32 weeks they will check again then.
Sorry for the me post. Working late tonight so will annoy you all with lots of 2 line posts tomorrow or weds evening.
Love N. Lass x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

NL, I don't know how people are not noticing you are preggers, I am the size I was at 30weeks with Jacob, no way could I hide it now ...... our scan photo was dissappointing to, infact I have never seen such a bad one ... good job we are having another 4d like we did with Jacob at 28weeks.

I don't know anything about low lying placenta, but hope you get some reassurance and they keep an eye on you.

I know the sx of the new baby, I wasn't going to ask but it was as clear as daylight, now I am not saying that there was a visable w*illy or lack of one, just that it was obvious and the lady herself said it was one of the clearest views she had seen .... hmmmmm interesting   

Charlie no tips thankyou, despite using stuff recommended, nothing seemed to ease it for J and he suffered badly, but then like his mum he like sto milk it !

Minkey thanks very much for the new list, sounds like you are making good progress with the bed.

36, I truly thought your dad would come round, he sounds one very cold man, sorry you had to go through that x

Magpie, I expect it will just hit you one day and you will really have expanded, but then I did read something on birth announcements about a twin mummy hardly showing and had some of the best weighted twins I have heard of.

Kelly, lovely clear photos, did you get one with them both in ?

Love to all, may not post again b4 holiday on Wednesday Cx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Crikey its been busy on here, so much news.

Candy oh do tell, I am guessing a boy with a very large w*lly   Where are you off to?

Minkey wow St Hildas is a great school hope you get to move to Harpenden soon. Have you been to Big Space yet? 

THirtysix so sorry to hear your hol was not a happy one. Hope Immy is feeling better and glad to hear your nanny has worked out.

Kelly how cool was that. Will check out your pics in a bit. Glad to hear all is going well.

Jo I can sympathise greatly with spd. Its hell and I only had one baby to cope with. I found cranial osteopathy the only think that kept me mobile. I agree with swimming pool as well as I used to borrow one of the long sausage floats from kids pool and just float around while Tom was splashing about. Bliss

Charlie so glad to hear Idunas first test was clear  and hope you have some stress free time in the very near future. Have you tried Iduna on any solids yet?

Well we to, are all ill, roll on Summer aye. Colds, sickness and teething, no fun at all. Olivia has her 8 months check tomorrow and a hearing test as she was missed at birth but has a rotten cold so is bound to fail bless her. Gave up with dropping the dream feed as she just wasnt ready and I love our dreamy time together so not a problem.

Lol to all x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I so hate it when people know the sx, but don't tell .... but to be honest, it wasn't planned to know, so we are not telling family etc as its nice for them to have a surprise, you may well be right he could be one lucky boy, or one very tidy little girl lol, only time will tell xxx also I have a cousin who has recently been through IVF and I don't know if she knows who I post as, photos might be a give away ... so don't wnat to risk it when my family don't know hope that makes sense.

Of to Furtuerventura, have to leave about 3-4am tomorrow morning, so need to get very organised as exceptionally tired at mo, due to a few late nights for a friends 30th ..... wish it was a nicer day today though, peeing down.

Hope Olivia's hearing check goes well and you guys can shift these colds etc, I can understand you loving the  dreamy feed, although I never did one of such, I still fed my little man early hours.

Cx

PS NL will email you later, harder for me to txt back now as have a new phone, a normal phone, so used to sending texts by writing it on my pda, not fluffing around with letters x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Candy - have a fab holiday!  I know what you mean about the sex - it's nice to keep it a secret until he/she is born. We had a strong inkling with Agatha before because of something one of the doctors said, but we kept it quiet until she arrived.  Bet it's a boy though    

Tomsmummy - yes have been to Big Space alot!  We have probably bumped into each other in there & not even realised!  

I have done something awful today.  I was supposed to be seeing a friend of mine this afternoon who has a little girl Agatha's age & is pregnant again & I have lied to her so I don't have to go - I can't face it   . She is not sensitive that I might feel abit upset she is pregnant again, although she knows we had treatment for Agatha & I can't face an afternoon all about her pregnancy.  I feel nasty though, I have never told such a outright lie to anyone before...

Minkey x

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Minkey don't feel bad, its self preservation and needed at times, hoping that come the summer you can meet up and tell her all about yours    

Toms & Minkey, are we going to meet up in Watford when I get back ? its not far from Louby either, or scarlet ?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning!

Thanks for updating the list for me Minkey, it's good to know whats going on.

Hope you have a fab holiday Candy & thanks for the reassurance about my bump size, it just shows you that it doesn't matter what size you are on the outside!

Hope everyone else is well.

I have an antenatal appointment at the hospital this afternoon. I have been moved from the local clinic as after 2 appointments they realised that they don't see women with twins! So I'm guessing that I'll be told a loads of different stuff again! 

Right I better go and listen to my hypnotherapy tape. I am getting to grips with pain control, its very interesting!

Bump rubs and child hugs to all,

Liz
x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Liz - can't believe that it's taken 2 appts for them to realise that they don't deal with twins!

Candy - not sure if I've missed you before your holidays - if not have a good time.  Take it easy, relax and look after yourself.

NL - so sorry I haven't been in touch and I've failed in my mission to upload the pics of Abi and Thomas.  They were too big and I haven't worked out how to shrink them to get into my gallery.  What a shame that the scan wasn't so good - the main thing was that you were reassured that all was well so piccies are secondary aren't they.  From memory, I think that you can have a low placenta and it can move when the baby moves during pg - I think they said that to me during an early scan but all was well later.  If you've posted on ask a midwife, our very own oink may well reply to you!

Can't remember any more personals at the mo - at work and shouldn't really be posting.  Abi has been poorly for a couple of weeks now bless her with the cough and cold that's been going around.  She's now developed sickness and the runs - just when she was getting better!  It pulls at my heart strings leaving her because she just wants to cuddle in.  Never mind, I'll soon be home.

Love to all,
Billie xx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Toms,Minkey,Candy-I can make it to Watford!!!!-If I am invited of course


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

36 - sorry hun - must have misread sommat, opppsieee. You can be like the queen if you fancy?!
I'll hopefully remember your actual B-day as it is our wedding anniversary .

Candy - so sorry, i forgot to ask if you knew the sex of your bubs. Opps. But glad you do know and well endowed then?! Is all well with you all?

Oink - ta for teeting tip hun. Top lady 

Have a good meet then ladies.

Love to all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well having a duvet day of sorts today as now feeling even worse. Had to cancel Livs check which was a pain. Dh is also ill so poor kids not having much fun with us!! Hate being self employed when ill as no one to take over work and no sick pay!!

Candy I kept Olivias sex quiet so completely understand. Have a wonderful hol. Would love to meet up but not sure I could get to Watford as cant drive that far due to back injury. Could maybe get lift or bus if it was in St. Albans or could do weekend meet as then dh can do driving. 

Minkey I had days like that when all my nct friends became preg for the second time and I just couldnt face it sometimes, its quite normal so dont feel bad. It will be your turn soon, stay positive. 

Magpie good luck with your apt.

Anyone know why one day I have smileys and then they disapear again?

Hi to everyone else, hope you have a good day x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Yes I can make Watford - or St Albans if that is easier - but I'm scared    .  x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Minkey said:


> Yes I can make Watford - or St Albans if that is easier - but I'm scared   . x


PS 36 - would love you to join us x

Oops didn't mean to quote myself then, just add the p.s. on


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

St Albans even easier for us but either way would be great to meet up.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

It's 2 line northern lass! Minkey - don't feel guilty at all, it is totally understandable. Candy - hope you have a fab holiday. Oink has reassured me...thanks Oink!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't even have a clue where St Albans is    Hope you guys have fun though  

Candy - have a fantastic holiday! xx

Minkey  

Magpie - well duuuuuh! to your local clinic! Hope the hossie is more on the ball!

Billie and tomsmummy - hope your crews are all on the mend soon  

Northern - shame about the pic but glad scan went well. Hope you get some info about the low lying placenta.

We have an owl hooting outside our house every evening now - love it! Makes it v spooky.  No news here -boys are fine, full of naughty tricks  
xxx K


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning all,

Just a quickie from me as I'm off to visit a friend who had a baby girl two weeks ago - cuddle time!

Went to the hospital yesterday and they said that I should be having scans every 4 weeks and should have had one yesterday! So I have managed to book one for next week. Hopfully now I will get some continuity in my care! Anyway, all was fine, two lovely heartbeats. 

Oh the other thing is I have been suffering with right 'ol aches and pains since last night. It's like a mix between AF pains and growing pains that I used to get as a teenager. I've 'popped out' a bit today so I'm guessing its everything expanding. Blooming uncomfortable during the night though I can tell you!

Sorry about the lack of personals - will try and get back on later

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Sorry I have been awol.Not been too brill.I have been really lacking in energy and have also been suffering really bad with pelvic pain,it actually took me 20 mins to roll from my right to left side in bed today  

So I went to see my m/w yesterday and she chased up my iron levels from the hospital and they were boderline   and that was from 4 weeks ago ,she said they are most deffo lower than that now so I have now got some lovley iron tablets to take.As for the pelvic pain I have SPD which I need to see a physio for.M/W gave me some tips on moving around etc but said if it gets too bad they will most probabilly give me crutches OMG !!

Hope your all ok.

Liz-aw bless ya with your aches n pains.Glad your getting seen regulary now.

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi 

Kelly  -    I too am suffering from SPD so i know exactly how you feel rolling from one side to the other in bed, its agony isnt it.   My midwife hasnt been that helpful though, she just suggested that I rest!!! but when I am resting that is when the pain is worse!  The only thing I have found that helps is i have one of those pillows in the shape of a "V" i put one end between my legs and rest my bump on the other.  

Magpie - Are you going to find out what your having at your next scan?

Morgan - If i hear the hooting of an Owl i cant sleep, scares me to death.

Tomsmummy - Sorry to hear that your all not feeling very well.  Hope you start to get better soon.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Im hopeless at keeping up with all the news.

everything is ok with me apart from SPD, im only feeling slight movements which is still causing me worry but my next scan is 2 weeks today so hopefully i will be re-assured then.  Anyone got any tips on naughty 4 year olds, Owen is really pushing me at the moment, in the last week or two he has drawn over his walls with lipstick, crayons (twice) and sprayed a juice drink all over the wall.  I have no idea why he is doing it, he has never been this naughty before.  HELP

Jo

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well now have full blown flu and chest infection so stuck in bed.  

Kelly & Jo I really do sympathise, have you tried a pelvic belt. I went to my gp and she arranged an immediate apt with physio and she gave me a belt which did help for a short while. 
It really is no fun but I promise it disapears when you have had the babies.

Magpie glad your apt went well The aches and pains shouldnt last to long. I had really bad pain with Tom and gp sent me to hosp at 5 months preg and told me he thought I was miscarrying and turned out to just be growing pains  Only lasted a few days if I remember but is really painful. 

Jo poor you if Owen is playing up, I think 4 is a very difficult age but he is probably starting to realise that things are about to change and wants some attention. Have you started reading books about having brothers and sisters yet. Tom still loves reading his and recently took one to school as his fav book!! I had about 4 /5 in the end as I think they can relate to different bits of each story and helps them build a clearer idea of whats happening. Hope things get easier for you though.

Well Tom should be home soon, poor thing is just a bit bored of tv and have had to cancel all his friends so is a bit fed up. 

Hope you all ahve agreat day


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo,

No experience of 4 year olds but was just about to suugest what Tomsmuumy said - my nephew started really playing up towards the end of my sisters second pregnancy.  They can really sense change I think.

Minkey x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Gee its quiet! I hope your all out enjoying the sunshine   this weekend. Catch up with you all next week.

Liz
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Isnt it just beautiful  

xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi everyone hope you are all having a good weekend. 

Well Olivia started crawling today forwards at last!! She was so pleased with herself, she has also started walking when we hold her up so she is getting really strong. I was so proud   

Kelly blimey what an enormous bump!! Loved all your pics.

Well I still have flu, am now allergic to antibiotics so had to stop and have no voice at all. Tom thinks its a great laugh as I cant shout at him.


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Where is all this     your all going on about, must have skipped Cardiff!  At least it hasnt rained so managed to get some washing dry.

Tomsmummy - I bet Tom is loving having a mummy who cant shout!  Hope your feeling better soon.  Honey & Lemon with a beechams powder and hot water always does the trick for me!  Thanks for the tips about the book, I will be at the library tomorrow morning - although i dont really think its down to that, he seems fine about the babies, he is excited and is always asking me how they are and when are they going to come.  ohhh bless when I went for my scan a couple of weeks ago my mum looked after him for me and when we got home, he opened the front door and watched us getting out of the car and asked "where are the babies mum".  He was really disappointed that he had to wait a few more months.....  Im hoping it just a phase, although today he managed to squeeze his red toothpaste all over my bathroom floor!  Luckily its tiled so managed to clean it easily.  Still extra work that I dont feel like doing though...

How is everyone else, hope everone is well.

Anyway back to my packet of Revels......  

Jo
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Check out your bump Kelly!!   Can't believe your fab profile pic.  so sorry about the spd and everything, must be total agony, but it looks like you're growing a couple of big healthy bruisers  

Tomsmummy - hope your'e feeling better hon and congrats on Olivia's crawling! yay! go girl!

Jo - hope that it is just a phase with owen and it does sound like he's excited about the babies. Hope you're getting on ok  

Magpie - send some of that sunshine up here, will ya? I'm freezing!

Robin has finally come down with chicken pox (knew he'd wait until Oli got over his) and I've got a cold so we're just hanging out at home today while Oliver is at nursery.  Poor baby has been suffering with it, more than Oliver did. He's been v feverish and itchy and subdued but a bit more cheerful today as he has his mummy all to himself.  

Feeling pretty low at the moment - dh's dad has just been diagnosed with stomach cancer.   It is very big and he will find out tomorrow if it's operable.  Otherwise not good prognosis. Big shock and dh is obviously very upset but we are trying to be positive and keep fingers crossed and be strong for his mum.  Had a nice day with them all yesterday so that was good.

hi to everyone i've missed
x Kirsty


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all

Kirsty-So sorry to hear about dh's dad. How awful for you all. Sending loads of love and good wishes your way.  

Hope Your little chicken pox man gets better soon.If its any consolation atleast they have had it now.Oli had it at 4 years old (despite me rubbing him up against other kids with pox) and in the summer too ,so it was a nightmare trying to stop him from scratching  I hate it when the littluns are ill.Hope your cold goes soon and that you all get better.

Jo-How you feeling hun ?? Hope your spd isnt too bad.We are a couple of old ladies aint we?? lol

Tommysmummy-hope your feeling a little better hunny.

Liz-love your new bump pic 

Hi to all you other lovlies I have missed 

Nothing new from me.Just getting things slowly ready for Oliver 6th b'day party   where has the tim gone.He wants to look at his baby pics one day bless him.

Its 11 years since Michaels dad died tomorrow and we always visit the crematorium to take some flowers and its always v.emotional knowing that he is mising out on his grandson and now with 2 more on the way,think it will be a weepy one 

Right love to all
kelly


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Morgan so sorry to hear about dhs dad, hope he gets some positive news. Also hope Robin gets over his chicken pox real soon. Really hope things start to look up for you.

Jo glad to hear Owen is excited about the babies but sorry he is still playing up. Must be a 4 thing cos Tom drew a picture with Sudacrem on his sisters walls today then painted his toenails with a felt tip pen and some of my fabric footstool. Aaargh, its really annoying isnt it. Boys aye!! Is Owen at school yet? Tom starts in Sept but is so ready now..

Kelly you just posted as I was typing. Hope Oli has a fab birthday, is he having a party? Hope tomorrow isnt to sad for you all, I expect Michaels dad would be smiling down at you both and wishing you all the happiness in the world.

Love to all x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I hope there is more sunshine about for those of you in the Northern areas now!

Morgan sorry to hear about your FIL. I hope you get good news today and that he can have an operation.  

Kelly, I know what you mean about the emotional stuff with going to the crematorium/graveyard. DH and I both lost a parent in our late teens (its how we met actually, so I guess every cloud has a silver lining). We will be at Dh's Mums graveside on Sunday for Mother's day. Thinking of you today  

Tomsmummy, glad to hear Olivia is crawling, I bet she is a happy bunny! How is your flu? I hope your feeling better.

Hello to everyone else!

I have a scan this morning. We can't wait to see how much the babes have grown. We don't intend to find out the genders - unless it becomes obvious at one of the scans. DH is convinced that we are having one of each, I think either that or two girls - who knows!

I'm off to the dentist this afternoon to start having a crown fitted. Should be pretty straightforward now as I had all the root canal work done last year before I was pg. 

Liz
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Liz

Good luck for your scan today hun


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Kelly - Thinking about you today, its awfully hard isnt it.  We are like a pair of old women arnt we.  I have even resorted to getting DH to put my knickers on for me because i cant lift my legs up - He isnt too impressed!  

Morgan - So sorry to hear about your FIL, its a terrible thing.  My FIL had cancer in his Osephagus about 18 months ago. I hope you get some good news and he is able to have an operation. Poor Robin, hope the spots arnt too itchy and he gets better soon.

Tomsmummy - Yep it must definitely be a 4 thing.  Owen is in nursery half days at the moment then he starts school in September.  Im finding that he needs it too.  He used to come home from nursery exhausted and just wanted some quiet time, now he comes home with bags of energy and wants to do "everything".....

Liz - Good luck for your scan.  I dont envy you about the dentist, i absolute hate going.  I went just after I had Owen (how awful is that i havent been for 4 years) and was told I needed a crown, i never had any trouble or pain with this particular tooth but I decided to listen to him because he was the "professional", well 4 years down the line and the crown still causes me agony everytime I chew something on that side of my mouth!

Hi to everyone else.

Now guess what stupid me did last night, I found a book about labour and in it was a section on C-Sections so I read it and now im frightened to death.  The book tells me that I will have to have an enema and a catheter fitted   someone please tell me this isnt true and it also says that for multiple births instead of cutting you across your bikini line they cut upwards instead.  Has anyone had any experience of this.  Im absolutely terrified now!  Oh yeah and to top it all off whilst taking Owen to nursery this morning I was told by one of the mothers that "your not very big considering your carrying three" so now im worried that my bump isnt big enough............ as if i havent got enough to worry about already.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Jo - MOVE AWAY FROM THE BOOK.    I didn't have an enema but did have a catheter - they have to if you have an epidural or c-section.  to be honest, it was a blessed relief from having to drag my enormous carcass to the loo every 5 minutes! (bladder was the size of a pea by the end lol!).  I didn't have a vertical cut, just a normal horizontal one and I don't know any other twin mums who had a vertical cut.  Is it an american book? they do things differently. or an old one? my mum says they used to give you an enema soon as look at you.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi All,

Jo - scary book! Morgan thank you for clearing a few things up!

My scan went well. Babes are looking great! One was kicking the other at one point! We were tempted to find out the genders, but stuck to our guns and told the nurse that we didn't want to know. She said that they are right old wrigglers, can't wait to feel them! Spent so long at the hospital that I had to rearrange my dentist appointment for next week.

Liz
x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Magpie - great news about the scan.  I wouldnt have been able to resist.  Well done you!  Its so weird when you can see them moving around isnt it, makes it all real.

Morgan - Thanks for advice, I think the book is pretty old, I dont even know where I got it from just found it at the back of one of my cupboards during a clear out over the weekend!  Do they put the catheter in after you have had the epidural?  Im really not looking forward to it.  I told my husband about my findings and (bless him, he makes me laugh, he hasnt got a clue about medical procedures, he thinks they put a catheter in though a hole in your tummy!  You should have seen his face when I told him where it really goes!      It did cheer me up for a while - Men ah, thank god they havent got to give birth!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo,

I had a planned c-section for Agatha & the thing I was most scared about was the catheter!! - anyway they put it in after the epidural had kicked in, so I didn't feel a thing.  In fact I completely forgot about it until many hours later when I finally got the feeling back in my legs.  You will be thankful for it - you will not be in a position to get up to go for a pee!

DON'T READ ANY MORE!!!  I promise that a planned section can be a really positive experience!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morgan,

Very sorry to hear about DH's Dad - hope you are all holding up OK x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Morgan-madly busy but just wanted to send you a big hug.

Back later hopefully xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks guys    We have heard that FIL should be able to have an operation so that's a bit of positive news.  back later xx Kirsty


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Good to hear that Kirsty.     for the operation.

Liz
x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morgan - thats great news, lets hope it does the trick.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Morgan, thats good news about your FIL. Hope everything goes well for him. 

You girls with all your big bumps are making me feel broody again. Everyone I speak to is preg with no 3, crikey does the broodiness ever stop!!!!

Magpie glad to hear your scan went well, we are so lucky we live in times where scans are available. My mums friend didnt know she was having twins till no 2 popped out. Can you imagine!!

Jo cant comment on c section but catheter as Minkey says is done after epidural so you wont feel a thing. I was a bit worried about them taking it out but that was a doodle also. You just cough and hey presto   I watched loads of those birthing programmes when I was preg, I got a bit addicted.

Olivia had 8 month check today and is on 91st percentile for height and weight, what a whooper, no wonder my back is so sore....... Finally feeling human again hooray, thanks for all your well wishes.

Hi to kelly, Minkey, Candy, Thirty Six, Billie, Charlie, and all you other lovelies x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well am getting paranoid now, where has everyone gone? Have I said something wrong!!! Hope not x x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

My it is quite on here, i wasnt on yesterday (first day back at work), and I hurt myself, whilst going to the boot of my car I didnt realise that there was a gutter that ran along the lenght of the car park and slipped down it, i didnt fall but as I stopped myself from falling I felt my pubic bone pop on top of already having SPD you can imagine the agony that I was in, I have been in bed ever since, just thought i would come and check up on you all now that i can get out of bed!

Hope everyone is ok.

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morgan so glad DH's Father can have an op, will keep my fingers crossed, thinking of you all

Sorry no more personals, back off hols night b4 last, both J & I had tummy bugs, I seem to be over mine, but J is still filling his nappies, but hasn't woken yet   so catching up as best I can C x

Ouch Jo

Love to all


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Candy - welcome back - how was your holiday?
back for a proper catch up over the weekend
xx K


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning!

DH has taken Agatha for a walk, so a few mins for a catch-up!

Tomsmummy - great news about Olivia's crawling - is she getting everywhere she shouldn't now?!

Morgan - good news about the op - keep us posted x

Candy - how was the holiday?

Not much news from here really.  I have just found out that one of my best friends (& Agatha's Godmother) is moving to Bristol, so I have been abit upset by that as I see loads of at the moment and I will really miss her, but she needs to do it so it's the right thing for her.

No real plans for this weekend - we were going to go to the Dino Jaws exhibition at the Natural History museum but could not get tickets for a good time, so we will go another day.....

How is everyone else?

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Morgan & Minkey thanks for asking how the holiday was, it was heavenly, so different having a little one on holiday isn't it, all about sharing new experiences together, was a fabulous carnival one night, where J just got so much attention and showered with sweets (Not that he could eat them) he learned that if he waved, they threw sweets  it was the longest carnival I have seen and friendliest to, he loved it and so did we.

His speech has come on so much, but it does mean hes even more stubborn now and will repeat the word milk or dummy a million times till he gets it lmao

Mink, sorry to hear one of your best friends is moving, its always hard, but maybe you can get to spend some quality weekend breaks down there, plenty to do xx

Morgan how are your boys ?

Love to all Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!!!!!

Have a good day all mummies and mummies to be!

Special thoughts to all the lost angels too   - mummies of angels, love and hugs 

Do hope you are all spoilt rotten!

Sorry for lack of existance and personals - Dh finally got a week off so we were out and about plus sorting the house for poss sale or rent. Candy- glad you had a top holiday. Will aim to catch up with all the news next week 

Love to you all, Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

[size=16pt]Happy Mothers Day​  

Hello Charliezoom !!!!! ...... 

From An IUI Mummy ... !!!! 

Sweetcheeks xxxx​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I hope everyone has had a lovely Mothers Day!  I was very spoilt with a big bunch of flowers - what a clever girl to order them on-line  

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY, hope you have all had a fab day. 

Jo, poor you hope you are feeling better, sounds painful

Candy glad to hear you had a great hol, did you have to help Jacob out with those sweets 

Morgan what a clever girl you have.. 

Charlie how are things? Where are you moving to?

Tom made me some chocs at school and a beautiful jewellery box and delivered them with gusto at 6.30 am this morning  Have been hoping Olivia will say mumma today as been trying my best to coax her but she just says dadda everytime.......... bless her.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Morgan - how are you? So sorry to hear about FIL's cancer. Hoping and praying all goes well for him    give Dh big hugs from us xx How are you all?

Minkey - How are you? All well? Hope you are Ok post friend asking you over, it is such a tough one and I know so totally how you feel and I wish all in the world would be sensitive to you and think before they speak hun. It is a nasty part of this life of fertility issues that we carry and share isn't it? I'm so pleased you are getting back onto IUi soon for a sibling, top news and wish you all the best, I'm sure it will be a breeze  lovey. 

Jo - How are you? Has the pain gone? i do hope so. Look after yourself hun! All ok with those top bubsies?

Magpie - glad that scan went well. How are you my love? All good?

Doods - How are you? Op all go well? Is all Ok?

Tomsmummy - So how are you? I hope you get that Mama soon - bless her she'll surely say that real soon and it will melt your heart.
Iduna sat unaided yesterday - proud mother alert!    
Wow what a wopper you have there! Bless her! You like a shot-putter with those muscles then?! ha ha !   

Thanks for asking how things are. I will off load for once. I feel really   and a bit low. i had a fab day yesterday and got showered with lovely gifts. We visited Willow's grave and the pain is still so very intense and poinient. I feel a bit done in some days. With all that has gone on - TTC, loosing Willow, TTC again, coping with a close friend having a baby 10 days out from the dates of my MC baby, coping with my sister giving birth early hence 2 weeks from when Willow was due (so i have reminders of what these two babies would have been up to in my life EVERY DAY - I don't resent their babies at all, in fact I love them to bits and I don't ask why this happened to me, it is just painful thats all), Dh's MS, FIL's Cancer, and Iduna's kidneys... its all a bit much some days! But I'll be Ok. Just feeling it a bit. I don't usually allow myself to look back too much and aim to live in tne now but i guess it got me hooked this time and i now need to get back on track. 
I want Iduna's kidneys sorted so we know what the score is but I've been let down by the private hospital and so now have lost 2 weeks of NHS waiting time and I'm so annoyed all i can do is blub about it   .
I know compared to what issues some of us are having to bear Iduna's kidneys really aren't that big an issue but it is the straw on the camels back. I think you all know what i mean when I say I want my precious lil one to be free of any major illness and suffering?
Dh is back at work today and I guess it's hit me that I'm gonna miss him so much, he didn't get much of a holiday as he was working stupid hours (12 & 20hr days etc) to get a deadline sorted and so took most of the week recovering from that. Poor love. He's back at eye clinic tomorrow to see how is exacerbation is doing. 

Sorry to have offloaded - maybe that is better out than in! 

God I went on then. Sorry!

We are hoping to move to a village similar to the size we are in but into a bigger house, we were set to move before Iduna but blooming Estate Agents games and all that meant we pulled out of it. So we will try again now! I'm keen to get moved before she gets toooo active as our house isn't very big, we'll manage but it isn't ideal. We stayed here for so long cos of the fertility issues and never knowing if we'd need the spare money and the business etc. Much like Billie - Iduna has Willow's expected nursery and sometimes it is lovely sometimes it is painful so moving may help some of the pain too. We hope we can rent this place out and use the income to put into the new house but we haven't checked this all out yet. So now we are able to move at last. Something to look forward to  


Anyone got any thoughts on weaning and atopic issues? I am going to see my health visitor on Thurs but value your thoughts. We are keen to leave it close to the 6months guidelines as we are both very atopic and Iduna has exzema already but she is showing a great interest in food and has been for several weeks so I don't want to miss the window of opportunity. 

Much Love To You All, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - if Iduna is not showing much interest in weaning then I would definitely leave it for as long as possible.  Agatha was the same & I did nothing until 6 months old - even then she wasn't keen & I honestly think she didn't eat a thing until about 8 months when it suddenly fell into place.  If you do it when they are not ready it becomes very stressful (well for me anyway!).

HTH abit,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Minkey - Sorry if you misunderstood. She is interested in food hence the quandary! I am unsure when to start as she is so interested but we are both from atopic families and the recommendations are set at 6months now to try to help with this problem aren't they? I have tried a couple of times with a wee spoonful and she is very interested but i get the fear and wouldn't forgive myself if we end up with steroid inhalers and creams etc just cos I didn't wait. But i don't want to pee her off or miss the window of opportunity! Yesterday she pushed my hand with a mothers day choc in it to her mouth - and tongue came out to lick it! 

Glad U had a good Mother's day  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry Charlie - probably me not reading right    As she is only a week or two off 6 months I would say go for it.  The 6 month guideline is from the World Health Authority - which applies world wide and most of the reasons are not relevant for this country but more applicable for third world ones (eg dehydration).  If you start with simple stuff & just don't give any meat/dairy until 6 months I think you will be fine - a huge amount of people start before 6 months it appears.  As you say it would be a shame to miss a good window of opportunity.  If you are worried though speak to the health visitor, but I think you are so close to the 6 month mark now it will probably not make much difference.

HTH abit,

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi 

Sorry not been around much.Git a dead busy week,got Olivers birthday a wedding and appointments to fit in,then Olivers big party on Sunday.Roll on this time next week.

Jo-love the new pick,fab bump  hope your ok after your fall hunny 

Hope you all had a lovely mothers day.

Charlie-I agree with Minkey  your not far off that 6 month mark and your little angel sounds about ready  Must have been full of mixed emotions for you by the sounds of it. Glad you can share your feelings with us though hunny.Big hugs 

Hope everyone else is ok,promise I will be back on track after this week when all has calmed down.Cant believe Oli is gonna be 6  Its gone so quick.

Well atleast my target of having everything ready for the babies for 30 weeks is on track,apart from a few minor last minute things we are ready.The only thing I am not ready for is the birth   so I am sure I will be picking your brains soon 

Kelly


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie would it be worth trying some pureed vegetable instead, I know that not all babies get on with baby rice and see if she has the same response ? Cx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

quick post just to let you know that we survived the skiing trip, only a couple of disasters along the way but all home and all in one piece!!

Myles fell while we were there and has a HUGE bruise in the middle of his forehead which is now spreading to 2 beautiful black eyes!!! He landed on a stone floor but we are going to tell his friends that he fell off a skidoo, sounds much more impressive.

Charlie - If I were you, I'd go for it. Myles had fruit to start off with and then veg and then a mixture of the 2 and when he was happy with this he had baby museli from our health food shop with my EBM and then I gradually introduced cows milk, with less EBM, until he was only having the cows milk. He didn't ever have baby rice and his tummy accepted everything. You are right not to miss the window, if she is hungry then she needs food!!

Hope that helps

Speak again soon when I'm not ploughing through the washing!!

Lots of love

Oink X


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Charlie sounds like Iduna is making all right moves, so I agree go for it. You cant really go wrong with fruit and veg. I am sure she will love it. Olivia grabbed my arm tonight as  I was eating dessert and took a bite out of my arm, do you think she was trying to tell me something!! Sorry to hear things are stressful at mo, hope off loading helped. You really do deserve  some luck. I do know about how it feels with tests as Tom had heart murmmer and then kidney prob and there was always this under lying uncertainty. If its any help my friend who is a nurse says its always the patients who shout the loudest who get the best treatment!! Sad but true. Let us know how you get on.

kelly well done for being so organised and hope Olly has a fab party. What sort of party are you having?

Oink poor Myles, ouch... hope it didnt ruin your hol and he feels better soon.

No news here but a big hello to you all x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thanks guys you are amazing!

SORRY I was having such a low day yesterday, but thanks for being there and listening. Bless you all.

I'll see HV on Thurs to comfirm but we are both thinking it is time now and although we have concerns about atopic and her gut closing and all that I think you're right that if she is showing she is ready and I take it steady with non atopic foods we should be fine shouldn't we? Dh bought the optimum nutrition baby weaning book plus and allergy book that has lots on baby weaning in it so we feel a bit more armed to do it right for her by avoiding possible reacion foods until much later on.
Candy - take it you saw my post on HV thread then? How are you all?
Oink - ta hun. How is piglet, sounds like a right look for him for a few weeks then?! Glad hols were fab. just what you needed? Things good for you?

Tomsmummy - sorry that you had heart murmur & kidney issues to deal with too. It is a constant underlying worry isn't it? I now have a date for her next test which is 14 may but may be able to get a cancellation around Easter so fingers crossed!
Wow Olivia is keen on your food then! Any more words yet?

Love to you all and big thanks again (feeling much more level today - think it was the ole dates reminding me, a thing the bereavement counsellor says will always do it. Boy is she right!) for being there.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Charlie hun - don't EVER worry about needing to get stuff off your chest - you've had so much to deal with and with dh's illness and Iduna's kidney problems, you still have. Dates are always going to be a powerful reminder of what might have been, even more so with friends' children who are at exactly the same age. I think you cope so well and it's great that you talk about it and don't bottle it all up    If it's any consolation, my dad only has 1 kidney and at age 67 is currently whizzing around Mexico with my mum! Good luck with the weaning - I am too dim to knnow what atopic means (is it to do with allergies?)so no help from me  

Oink - yay, glad you had a lovely time. Poor Myles, hope it's not too sore.  Still, a few battle scars will give him something to show off to his mates  

Kelly - can't believe how busy you are and still so organised!  You're right to get stuff ready though as it gets so hard to move around and do anything in the last few weeks - make sure you can take it easy after this week  

Tomsmummy - made me laugh aboput Olivia taking chunks out of your arm! she's certainly got a great appetite  

Jo - how are you and those babies doing?

candy - glad you had a great trip and that J got spoilt rotten - bless him!

Me and the boys are fine.  Weather here is flippin freezing with gale force winds and snow/sleet/hail so no trips out for us at the moment and the boys are getting a bit destructive. Windy weather always seems to send them a bit loony, like the cats    Robin is such a chatter box now and is starting to put words together.  Oliver has really come on too in the last week or so - it's funny to hear him speak as he has such a low husky voice compared to Robin's high pitched - be very sexy for the ladies one day   The nursery staff were so unused to hearing him that they wondered if he had laryingitis!   

Must go - got an eye appointment at hossie now as I've a small eye op coming up soon  
take care all
xxx Kirsty


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie from me to say hope everyone had a lovely Mothers Day. Lola was a sweetheart and got me some lovely flowers and a Mummy mug which was lovely.

The op went well and I have been home for a few weeks now. I have to use crutches and wear a brace which means that I can't do much with Lola except for sitting down things which is very hard - I feel like a spectator in her life at times. She has been great and all of the bottle and bedtime training has really paid off - she was a gem while I was in hospital and is such a happy little thing. I can't wait to be able to play with her and change her again and am so looking forward to having her to myself again!

Not much time to post as DH has to use the computer for work and then we're busy with Missy. but thinking of you all.

Charlie - I know how you feel about the weaning dilemma. We have managed to keep Lola going this long but have almost started weaning a few times. It doesn't help when people keep talking about how they weaned at 8 weeks! Good luck with it - keep me up to date and we can compare notes!

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Morgan - Thanks for your lovely words and for your compassion. It means a lot. Thanks hun x
Ohhh husky boy for the ladies! ha ha!   How fab! I'm pleased he's now gabbling away, must be wonderful.
When is your eye op? What is that for? Sounds a fair bit scary to me hun. You gotta get ya brave boots on?
Oh ya dad sounds fab and like he enjoys an adventure! No kidney - an inspiration, bless him, top man.
Atopic is the asthma, eczema, hayfever thing and new regs say to wean onto solids at 6months cos of the rise of these esp if one is an atopic family. They have found that part of the intestines stay open to allow breast milk through to blood stream quickly for nutrition and this closes from 4-6months but as you cannot see when your bubs' has closed it is safest to wait till 6months to be sure. Prob is we are very atopic families and yet Iduna is looking so ready - she put my hand to her mouth with a piece of cereal bar yesterday and choc on sunday! bless her - hinting has turned into shouting, in her own way! 

Doods - so fab to hear from you hun. It sounds very challenging and incredibly frustrating hun. You sound so brave and I'm sure there are days when you wanna scream aren't there? Lola's a top girl to get her mummy such lovely pressies! Are you able to breast feed now or has that had to go now? Oh you sharing all that weaning debate then! Don't envy you. It is hard as I have a few around me doing it from 16weeks and so I am one of the last to go for it. Is Lola looking keen to? Make a good recovery hun. Take care and keep smiling   the sun is always shining.

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well we woke to snow again this morning, where is Spring, its blooming freezing......

Morgan hope its nothing too serious. I have had two brave friends who have had laser surgery on their eyes and they said it was fine! Hope it goes well for you though.

Doods glad to hear your on the mend, but it must be really tough looking after a baby on crutches!! Hope you have lots of help and will soon be running about after Lola again. Good luck with the weaning as well, its such a  dilemma isnt it but you just have to be guided by Lola really.

Charlie my dad also only had one kidney, had forgotten until read Morgans post   he to is fine by the way. 

Kelly, Magpie & Jo how are those bumps doing, hope youre all feeling ok

Hello to Candy, Oink, Billie & Minkey

Well cant believe its nearly Easter hol already, hope it warms up as we are planning a big egg hunt at local park. What are you all up to?


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all

Just a flying visit from me, been busy getting organised etc etc.  Anyway been for a scan today, everything is fine and it looks like we are having 3 girls........  yippeeeee

Jo
x

PS, be back on tomorrow with more time to catch up and personals.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been around, I've either been really busy or really tired!

Jo! Three sisters for Owen! Great news, I hope you have lots of girls names lined up.

Hello to everyone else, will get myself together at some point to read through the last weeks posts. I hope your all ok though.

Liz
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just checking in

Hope your all ok. 

Jo-wow three girlies !!! How do you feel about that ?? would be lovely for easier nursery/clothing arrangements eh??!! glad all is ok. 

Hope everyone else is ok Hope you all have a fab weekend.

Been for a scan today,all is good just got low blood pressure but it doesnt effect the babies,its just me that keeps getting dizzy spells 

They have booked me in for a c section for 38 weeks,dont think I will get that far though  one baby is over 3lb's and the other is over 4lb's so I am already carrying a full term normal baby around in effect.

Oli had a lovley birthday yesterday.We have fot my friends weding tomorrow then Olivers big party on sunday,so will check in again soon 

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Im pushed for time so only a short one.

Liz - Hope your ok, they are sure that two are girls, they think the third is a girl but uncertain.  We are going to call the two definites Kerys, Sian and if the third is a girl Morgann, if its a boy Rhys.

Kelly - OMG your babies are big, there is no way your going to go to 38 weeks.  Are you definitely going to have C Section or wait and see what happens?  Yes three girls would be much easier than a mixture, trying to get Owen settled into his new room this weekend, he is in the big room at the moment but he is going to have move into the smaller one, hence new bunk beds, cupboards and soft furnishings - v expensive!!!

Anyway off now.  Im really sorry i havent caught up with everyone's news yet, hope your all ok.

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jo well 3 girls, wow how wonderful. Dont envy you when the hormones kick in though  

Kelly wow what whoopers, hope the blood pressure sorts itself out soon, take it easy.

Magpie glad to hear alls well with you and babies also.

Well found out my friend who has son same as Tom and baby same as Olivia is preg again,!! Her dp is useless and does nothing so worried about her, its so soon isnt it. 

Finally booked livs christening and trying to find a cake but considering she will be nearly 11 months old when we have it the cakes are so babyish. Anyone else had this problem? 

Olivia is still only saying dada and has just become so animated and loud this last week and Tom having serious jealousy probs as she becomes more demanding. Tom literally wont let me out of his sight and its very tiring. Anyway enough about us hope you are all having a great weekend. x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday 
Charlie

xxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday Charlie!

Liz
x​


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLIE  HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Charlie!!    
HOpe you're doing something fabulous with dh and Iduna today!!
love Kirsty, Robin and Oliver xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY
BIRTHDAY CHARLIE
LOVE FROM
KELLY​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Have a great day Charlie!!!!!

Minkey xxx​


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thanks guys (ta Looby  )!

Bless you all!

Dh got the day off so we got out for lunch and had a chilled day really. Spoilt rotten with pressies   
First year i don't need to wish for a bubs as i blow out my candles! Big beaming smile from Iduna made it all real and soooo lovely!  

Minkey - love that pic!

BTW - HV asked me to wait to 26 wks till i wean. So my thoughts are easter weekend, starting Good Fri as that will be 25+3 good enough me thinks eh?

Thanks again! LOVE TO ALL mummies, bumps & bubsiewoos.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

PS - where the teddy come from? Love it!

PPS new pics in my gallery.


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Charlie - Hope you have a fab day.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy belated birthday Charlie, glad you had a fab day and Iduna was the icing on the cake, C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - the bear can be changed to echo your mood in your forum profile information page - just reset mine to happy - I am far from angelic


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sunday 9th September 2007 for sports and family day, please all put this in your diaries C x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Have put in diary, cant wait to meet you all.

Where is everyone, so quiet?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps

How are we all doing 

Oli has broken up from school today so I am just trying to think how to keep him occupied for 2 weeks,seeing as I cant drive or walk very far  

Candy-have put date in my diary 

Hope all bumps and babes are ok

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello....

Thought it was time i got my   over here.

I know a lot of you but for those who don't... quick re-cap
Been trying for nearly 10 years now... After much messing about and time wasting.. finally started tx in jan 2004... 4 iui's later nothing. had fibroid op.. about to start ivf only to find ourselves naturally pg !!  Sadly m/c at 6 weeks. Roll on 1 year.. finally start ivf, Ohss.. BFP then again early m/c.

We were almost broken.. Were finally coming around to round 2 when i found myself amazingly pg naturally..Well so far so good. Am now 10 weeks and had 2nd scan today.. all looks fab. 

Am feeling that maybe just maybe this one might be for keeps.  I read this board often and am so happy that i'm finally here .

Love to all... esp Candy and Looby.. (i'm here now stop nagging !!)

Love Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Starr   

Wonderful to have you over here glad that the second scan went well.  Enjoy being on here, you deserve it!

Minkey x

PS When you have an EDD let me know & I will add you onto our list!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HELLO STARR!

Blooming fab you are over here. Saw your news on another thread and didn't want to pm you as felt you may wish to wait a while knowing what you've been through but now you are here i can say...
CONGRATULATIONS and may that lil jellybean grow and grow, stick and stick!

Enjoy every second and soon you will have that lil bundle in your arms.

Loads of love and best wishes,

Charlie & Iduna xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr

Yey    great to have you here babe ,hope its all starting to feel a little bit more real now.So happy you finally got your much deserved and sticky BFP!!!

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Starr huge congratulations, your story made me cry. Am so happy for you. Was thinking it was about time there was some more bfps on here. Enjoy.

Kelly oh I remember those days well, I used to make out that a special treat for Tom was to lay on bed with mummy watching a dvd and eating snacks. Good luck


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tommysmummy

Now that sounds like a plan to me   might have to suggest a few carpet picnics to Oli over the next 2 weeks    if the weather stays nice I reckon I am gonna get a comfy chair out the shed and fall asleep in the garden while Oli does some digging   crafty eh!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

kelly another good one for when I'm shattered ( Tom really does have endless energy) is setting an assualt course. So I get comfy then say now run to the bottom of the garden 2 times and off he goes excitedly and then its what now mummy? Now run upstairs and do 10 jumps on the trampoline etc etc. Works a treat everytime     Love the digging idea. Dont we have to be inventive!!

Olivia said mumma today, so was really proud. Also my lovely mum gave me some cash to spend in Monsoons childrens dept for a christening outfit , which was great fun.

Such gorgeous weather here today hope you have all had a good weekend lol x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Starr - yay!   I remember you from IUI thread and it's FANTASTIC to see you here   congratulations to you and glad the scan went well last week.

hi to everyone, will catch up soon - been reading posts but no time to post lately, will be better this week honest!
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah Starr - massive congratulations to you and DH.  So glad that you're here and looking forward to spending the next 7 months hearing all about the remainder of your pregnancy and progress.

Love Billie and Abi xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Well we've taken the plunge - we have booked an appointment with my old consultant at the Lister for the 10th May, I feel sick with nerves just thinking about it  .  I am so worried she will say I am too fat - I am two stone heavier now than when I had my first treatment  .  I just can't seem to get motivated to loose it, but I have two months now so must be focused   

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all...

Thank you for the lovely welcome!!

Can i ask some advise... did any of you go for the nuchal scan?? My clinic are keen for me to have it, but other people have questioned whether or not i need it..  All info welcome.

Tomsmummy.. enjoy shopping for Olivias dress... xx

Minkey.. good luck with the diet!! Do you need to loose it, does it make a difference??

Love to all x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome starr, really chuffed to have you here

I had a nuchal both times, not really for the reasons a nuchal was, but more for another scan and a chance to see the baby, I also think it would help you prepare if the outcome was not so good, rather than not finding out till 20weeks or at birth, it was a detailed scan and worth every penny imho, good luck x

Sorry its short, need to bath J, we have been down the wood swith grampy and hes filthy Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Hun,

I had a scan at 12 weeks + bloods - but hadnt really thought of it as a Nuchal scan - its just thats 
one of the only scans we have here - that and 20 weeks.
Hadnt really thought of not having it as i just wanted a chance to see little one again 

TBH though you need to go with whatever you are most comfortable with, and that is a decision only you 2 can make. 

Loves Ya 
xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Starr,

I had a nuchal too - I wanted to be fully prepared if there was something wrong & the chance to get my head round it.  To be honest though, that aside it is a very detailed scan and the best one I had throughout my pregnancy.  For me because we paid for it they spent much more time with you, letting you see little one on the screen - my NHS ones were quick & to the point - for their info & not mine really.  I would really recommend it therefore - it is also another chance to see your baby.

Re the weight - I just think I have a better chance of the IUI working if I am not so big - not sure if there are stats to back this up, but I feel it would - does that make sense?!

Minkey x

PS Just noticed you are in north london - would really recommend the fetal medical centre in harley street for it - well priced and they were so good.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Starr

I echo the positive comments about the nuchal scan from the others.  I didn't have one in my pg with Robbie and didn't find out about his condition until 20 weeks.  I had no choice at future pg's - I was told I had to have one.  I found that it was completely different to the other scan's I had for Abi and I had plenty - 6, 7, 9,12, nuchal at 12, 20, 28, 32, so was well scanned!!  We went in with the mindset that if anything was wrong then it would give us time to plan and prepare during the rest of the pg, but obviously came away delighted with a good result.  It was a very detailed scan and allowed time to watch and wonder at our baby on the screen.  We treated ourselves to a 4D scan later too, as we hadn't paid for our nuchal, and that too is well worth it if you get the chance!

As Looby says, it's whatever you decide and feel comfortable with.  The main thing is to enjoy this time and not worry yourself over anything.

Billie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Billie, Abi is almost 1 !!! can't believe it, what do you have planned ?

Minkey, May will fly round, good on you making the next step xx

Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - how are you getting on?  Are you getting bigger?  Have been meaning to ask for ages, sorry!  How is it being pregnant & looking after Joseph?  Questions, questions!! xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Minkey, am getting on just great thank you.

Not sure about looking after Joseph   hehe, but looking after Jacob is no different really, I did have to limit the amount of sitting on floor with him due to sciatica, but I am used to it now, can't refuse him when hes says "Sit down mummy !" so authoritatively ... as for bigger, yep at 20weeks, I was the size I was with J at about 32, but i have always enjoyed having a bump, so this is just the best, hope you are ok, any goss ?

Cx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Hope your all well.

Welcome Starr! I had a nuchal scan - just thought it was good to put the mind at rest. I had one done privately as I knew that the NHS round here don't do it as standard, although after I'd booked it my midwife said that I would have had one as I am having twins. Anyhow, it was good to have it done and both our babes are very low risk, so it was a weight off the mind.

All is well here. The nursery is being decorated this week, it's a bit earlier than intended but it's the only time the decorators could fit in. We bought a border from Mamas and Papas at the weekend, so we are going to match the wall colours to it - exciting stuff! Have my next 'big' scan next week, will be glad to see the babes again. They were giving me a right good kicking this morning - great feeling!

Liz
x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Candy

Where does the time go eh?  Not just for Abi being nearly one but for you and NL for your pg's too - babies will be here before we know it!!  Pleased you are well and enjoying it - I think us girls all love our pg's no matter how ill we've been or how worried don't we!  I can't wait to experience it again in the future if we're lucky enough!!!!

As for our Princess and her birthday, we're having a house party on Sunday for her for all of the family.  We've got about 30 people coming so it will be a squeeze!  Gone way over the top with buying things like matching invites, napkins, memory book, candle, photo album, table cloth, etc etc - you get the idea!!  Also bought a chocolate fountain, loads of stuff for goodie bags, made key rings of Abi for everyone.  We're so excited as you can probably tell!!  We're both off next week on her actual birthday and are planning a nice day somewhere together.

Must dash - I suppose I am paid to work rather than chat to my FF!!!

Love to everyone,
Billie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thaks all for the advise... seems like the nuchal is a good move.. we're booked in to the Homerton as a private patient for it, Am mow thinking maybe we should go the the fetal medicine centre instead.. hmm all these decisions eh!!

Minkey.. ah i see, Good luck then... the only time i ever really lost a lot of weight was the time i joined weightwatchers... other than that no willpower!!  xx

Billie aw enjoy Abi's birthday... you're right time really does fly on here xx


Thanks again for the lovely welcome... made me quite emotional xx

Love to all, back later  xxxxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Herts girlies-we did say we would arrange a meet up......any ideas?
Having Immy's birthday party at Paradise wildlife park id any of you fancy joining us on the 19th April?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oops sorry Candy     I know perfectly well that you son is called Jacob!  Had just got off the phone from my friend whose little boy is Joseph........must have still had him on the brain


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice and chatty on here today   

Just been out for lunch with Oli, SIL & MIL,its MIL's Birthday so we figured we needed to do something  she does my head in though,anyway.

Its getting really funny going out in public now cos I am that huge,I think people think I am ready to drop any second.  they look abit shoked when they ask how long left and I say 7 weeks  

Got m/w later for a blood pressure check,still getting the dizzy spells a few times a day which is freaky.

Candy-Think we need a little sneaky pic of your bump 

Starr-have to echo what all the other lovlies have said re nuchal scan,we had ours on the NHS and it really reassured us.However I do know a couple of ladies that had not so reassuring results but they both then went to the fetal medical clinic (london I think) and they got a much better result. Its a personal choice but its such a relief to get the results and to see baby again.

Billie-you sound like your going mad for Abi's birthday party,well worth it though arent they??! I looked back through old photos of Olivers first birthday,it was sucha lovley day and we will never forget it,enjoy every minute huny.

Magpie- I can remember my movemnts got loads more erratic after 22 weeks and now they dont stop all day,its fantastic isnt it??!!

Minkey-please dont stress about the weight issue hun,my clinic had their own guidelines and I was well over them but they didnt batter an eye lid and now look at me.Ok so I will have some serious weight to lose after these babies are born but I try not to worry too much.What I am trying to say is dont let the thoughts of having to lose weight take over.

Louby,oink-you both ok??

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

All i seem to be doing on here lately is apologising for not being such a regular poster. I hope you dont hold it against me    

Kelly, I have a MIL who is exactly the same when I told her that we were having three girls she said "oh never mind", I couldnt believe it, she only has two children herself, my husband and his brother.  His brother lives in america and isnt going to have any children so we are the only family she has here you would think that she would be grateful that we are going to be giving her 4 grandchildren but no, she has to get her oare in     sorry for rant.  Hope your midwife appointment went well and everything is ok.  

Starr - Have you booked your Nuchal, wishing you all the best.  We had one at our routine 12 week scan at our local fetal medicine unit.  Its very reassuring.

Candy/NL - how are you getting on, is your bump growing nice and big?

Bille - i remember Owen's first birthday like it was yesterday, we did the whole house and matching cuttler etc, we had around 20-25 people here so it was very crowded but he absolutely loved it, definitely worth the trouble.  Hope you have a great day.

Liz - Well done you for sorting out the nursery,  at least it will all be done and you wont have to worry about it.  We havent even started ours yet!!!  Time to get the paint brushes out I think.

Hi to everyone else, hope all babies and bumps are ok.

As for me, well I am growing by the inch every day (or so it seems)!  Two of the babies are right under my ribs which is very uncomfortable and im really out of breath but at least  I finished work on Friday, phewww what a relief, I was really struggling, although im still not getting much rest at home to be honest, trying to find activities to keep Owen amused is very difficult, even walking to the park is a great effort from me and im in agony afterwards.  Anyway his nan took him out today and my mum and myself are taking him to Lego Land on Thursday - Has anyone been there, are there plenty of seats im hoping to get a rest at every available opportunity.

Next scan on the 12th April, just a routine growth scan I think!  Maximum 10 weeks left for me,  im really getting scared now though i just dont know how we are going to cope with three babies needed attention at the same time, actually im petrified not scared!

Anyway off to bed now, hope everyone is keeping well.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jo did you get my pm about the triplet website?

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Starr,

Firstly sorry this is so long! i hope it helps as I know it is soooo hard to know what to do and I hope that information/knowledge is power to you. I am to help but apologise if this is too much info - sorry! 

Nuchal - I'm obviously with Billie on this one and would highly reccomend it. We didn't have one with Willow's pregnancy and didn't have bloods either, we found out the at 20wk scan that there was a problem and ended in a devastion - having a medical termination because she was so very ill - she had two life incompatible brain abnormalities caused by Down's. Second time around I was looked after by my local Fetal Med Unit where i gave birth to Willow, (my consultant worked with Kipros Nicholaides @ Fetal Med London on Harley St & Prof Stuart Campbell @ Kings College so a top bod) I had a Nuchal that was a good result. He scanned me at 20wks and we had a kidney issue show up, it is a mild marker for Down's so after much deliberation had an Amnio which was clear and now have a bouncing lil girl who is having tests for her kidneys but lovling life to the full! 
I think it is important to be informed and to know what the future may hold, if a Nuchal does show you as increased risk you can then be cared for by the right people in the right way and get info on the condition your baby has. BUT the chances are on your side that all is OK and you have a very healthy baby in that tummy. As a Nuchal is non-invsive and very accurate I'd encourage you to think and consider having one.
Bear in mind that results are different depending on nasal bone being included - i can exlain more should you need to know what i'm on about! - shout me!

See these links for more info.
http://www.arc-uk.org/
http://www.fetalmedicine.com/
http://www.fetalcare.co.uk
http://www.fetalcare.co.uk/Pages/downsleaf.html
http://www.fetalcare.co.uk/Pages/detailedscanleaf.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=50604.msg661530#quickreply


charliezoom said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know how hard this is for you. I think it is something that is much harder for us when we have waited so long for a bubs we don't want to be put into postions where we may have to think long and hard about the life of our precious one\s.
> 
> ...


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=60326.0


charliezoom said:


> Hello Clarky,
> 
> I am sorry that your clinic have left you worrying about this.
> 
> ...


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61658.0

Hope this helps.

Lots of love and most importantly do what is right for you and ENJOY every moment of this baby growing inside you! Charlie xxx

/links


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oooh ladies, can't keep up with you all at the moment! Great to see the thread so busy though.

Starr - good luck with deciding about the nuchal - you'll know in your heart what's best for you  

Jo - must be really hard getting around for you now but I hope you ahve fun at lego land. try not to be too scared about having 3 babies - I'm sure your survival instincts kick in.  I know I only had 2 babies, but you don't really have time to think about things too much as you are so busy just getting on with it! You have the benefit of having a child already so at least you know a little of what to expect, so just trust your instincts as a mummy and you are going to be FINE!!  How FAB to be having 3 little girls too! It sounds perfect - Owen will have 3 little sisters to worship him  

Kelly - not long for you now! I remember all the horrified expressions at that stage too. I remember one shop assistant yelling "she's got 2 months to go and look at the size of her!" across the shop and all the other assistants came over to come and gawk at me!!  Fingers crossed that your bp stabilises. Hope your midwife is taking good care of you.

Minkey - yay! tons of luck with your consultant appt - how exciting!

36 - birthday party for Immy sounds lovely - can you believe our little ones are nearly 2 already?!  I'll be in hospital on 19th having an op on my eye   so I shall think of you having fun in the park  

Northern and Candy - any bump piccies? how are you getting on this time round? does it feel different / easier / harder?

Billie - birthday plans sound lovely and I'm sure you'll all have a perfect day.  mmmmm chocolate fountain - can I come?  

Liz - glad the nursery is coming on and better to get it done while you can.  dh was still finishing our decorating while I was in the hospital days after having the boys    How are you getting along?

Must go now as I'm meeting dh to go shopping for birthday presents for my monkeys
xxx Kirsty


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Charlie... thanks so much for all the info.... i think you know more than most docs!!

Well decision made... have booked the Nuchal at the fetal medicine centre in harley street. Feel quite happy about the decision now.. It's booked for 17th april at 2.30.  After that we've got tickets booked for the Sound of Music.. just a coincidence but handy... 

Kelly aww honey are they making you a figure of fun!! Tell them we'll be round to sort these nasty people out   

Dh is away for a couple of days.. so early night for me i think..

Love to all xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr, great news you'e booked the nuchal - they will treat you well there!  I saw the sound of music a few weeks ago - it was great, so enjoy it!

Looks like it will be a lovely sunny day here - have some of Agatha's friends coming round this morning - I think we will be in the garden!  

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Exciting that you have another scan so soon starr, can't wait till you are past 12weeks and can relax a bit more, although not sure that happens, till you start to feel baby move and even then lol ... always something to worry about.

Have a great day Minkey, we are going to an easter egg hunt at a friends, they have a huge garden/land and two little Shetland ponies, which Jacob hasn't met yet, so really looking forward to this afternoon  hope everyone else enjoys the sun, we went to the farm yesterday and it was freezing !

Morgan, how was the shopping, did you find anything suitable ?

Charlie, you are full of knowledge 

Nick, just ignore your mil, she will be so chuffed when you have the girls, thats if they are all girls, you never know, maybe a surprise x

Kelly no pic's can't compete with you and 2 hehe

Billie, party sounds fab, have a great day a nd take us lots of piccies C x

Love to all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thought I would pop in and say hello to everyone ..... have been a really bad poster here since Megan was born    

I am currently at work ....  yup back at work already, not sure where that 6 months went ....  thankfully have only come back part time though !!!

Will try and catch up with everyone's news.

Starr - good to hear that you have your Nuchal booked

Kelly - how's you doing?  hope you don't drop before we come and see you   

Right better get on and do some work might be back later ... here until 9pm


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy 2nd Birthday to Robin & Ollie for Sunday!!!​







& to everyone else have a great Easter!!!

Minkey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Time is flying so very very fast, Happy 2nd Birthday from us also for Robin & Ollie, also hope everyone has a lovely Easter  

Moom, how does it feel back at work, do you feel like part of your brain is missing lol

Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBIN & OLLIE!!!!!!!!
We hope you have a fab day on Sunday

Happy Easter Mummies, bumps & bubs - eat choc and have fun in the sun 

Love Charlie & Iduna xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

so sorry for not being here, life is a bit complicated at the moment and I'm trying so hard to keep my family together.

DH is having a 'I want another life and not this one' time in his life and I hope, having given him an ultimatum, he's worked out what is important in his life.   We have had a few lovely family days out, which I hope will continue this weekend.

Myles has recovered from his fall in Norway, his head still has a lump on it but his black eyes have nearly gone.  

I am struggling to get on with my dissertation, but I'm determined it will be in before July.

We are putting the house on the market, just to add to the stress, and moving near to Chester, not far from my mum, easier journey for DH and closer to the sea!!! I really hope we can make it work  

Hi to everyone, happy birthday, well done, congratulations and anything else I have missed. I do keep popping in and checking that you are all ok, I promise I will make more of an effort from now on

Lots of love to all bumps, babes and mummies



Oink and Piglet


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend and making the most of the fab weather!!  Just popped in to say:

Happy 2nd Birthday to Robin and Oliver.  We'll be thinking of you both while we're having Abi's party too!!

Will catch up properly soon.

Love to all,
Billie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Quick one to say - Have a fab time with Abi's party Billie! Enjoy every minute of those precious times remembering her year and have a great day on her Birthday. *HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY ABI!!!!!*

Oink - hun i hope things work out. You've been through so much and sound so strong. How are you doing? Do hope DH sees sense. Have lots of fun days out this weekend. Goodluck with the move, do hope all comes together. Hope dissertation hell becomes dissertation heaven and it gets completed by your deadline.

Love to all Easter Mummies, Bumpies & Babies,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Happy Easter all!

Happy birthday Abi! And Happy birthday Robin and Ollie! 

Thinking of your Oink   sorry that your having such a hard time at the moment. Maybe the move is just what you need (once all the stress of moving is out of the way). Good luck with your dissertation, I know what its like, I went back to college 4 years ago to do a 2 year full time course. It's so difficult to get work done when there are so many other things going on in life.

Hello to everyone else!

All is fine here. I have my anomaly scan on Tuesday - it will be good to see the babes again. I am now convinced that I'm having at least one boy, but an still not going to find out (blimey it's tempting when they ask though!) They did a lot of the measurements at my 17 week scan, so I'm quite relaxed & excited about it.

Hope your all having fab Easter weekends!

Liz
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy birthday Abi x hope you all enjoy her special day 

Sorry to hear you have been having some troubles at home oink, hope that everything works itself out, keep us posted on the potential move, don't worry about making more of an effort, just pop in when you can.

Magpie, glad things are going well, good luck with that scan on Tuesday   

Charlie what have you been up to ?

Minkey, 36, Louby, Tommysmummy and anyone else round the M25, I can't remember where we said to meet, was it St Albans as you didn't have a car T'smummy or was it Watford, either way, can you guys suggest somewhere and then we can set a date ?

36 thanks for invite, I do like that place, but unfortunately can't make it, hope you all have a great day x

Love to all Cx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
So sorry I haven't been posting recently.

Liz - I thought I was having at least one boy all along. I knew my smallest twin was coming first so wasn't surprised when the midwife said she was a girl. The real shock was when an Amelie arrived, not a Benjamin!! Best of luck hun. Think I even missed out on your BFP announcement - was slightly busy in Nov/Dec!

Happy Birthday Abi

Happy Birthday Robin

Happy Birthday Oli

Sorry this is short - nap already over! Teething is such joy!

Love Sam, Libby and Amelie xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Happy birthday Abi, Robin & Oli.  Hope you have lovely days.  Happy easter to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Robin & Oli 

Happy Birthday Abi  ​
Hope you all have wonderful days

xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday Abi!!!










Minkey x​


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Candy - how are you and bump? Wow you sound like your blooming hun. Sorry for the sciatica, is it really nasty, poor you? Is J getting all ready for his Bro/Sis? I'm soooo pleased you are pg again hun, you are so gonna love it aren't you? such fabness  
Ta for asking after us.
Wish my nuchal & antenatal tests knowledge was for better reasons, but glad to help Starr & anyone else who read it. 
We're good and Madam has had solids introduced since Monday - loving it! She had a slow gain as her 5th  (!) cold had hit her too so we decided a week early was cool. She has big smiles at each feed and even purple sprouting broccoli went down very well today! I'm wondering if it is too good to be true and she'll go off the food in time but we'll take each day at a time. 
I had lovely easter egg and cake gifts from DH, he bought me small gifts from the girls too - bless him (he never forgets to include something from lil willow too!). Did you get lots of eggs to scoff? Gotta be done!
Met a friend today who came back to Suffolk for weekend. Her bubs is 16wks younger than Iduna after a few Clomid rounds so it is fab to get the girls together. We went up to Southwold, the home of Adnams Ale, for a walk by the sea and coffee and cake.
Meeting Dh's olds tomorrow. His date is recovering well and now clear of MRSA - fab!
Well must get some food in me and early to bed - all this weaning and coldieness has made madam wake in the night a bit 
Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL hope you are all having a fab weekend

Well you will have to excuse me if I miss anyone as its been soooo busy on here cant keep up but here goes

Happy Birthday to Robin & Ollie and Abi hope they appreciated the plates and matching cutlery.

Oink sorry to hear you are having a bad time and hope things improve for you

Kelly and Jo glad to hear all well with  you and babies and can I join in the MIL moaning. Mine did not even send a card or an egg or anything for my 2 for easter. It makes me so mad and get this she has never taken a photo of Olivia or Tom and when I got her some prints she said what for. AAAAAAAAAArghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

Magpie glad all is going well for you

Minkey hope you had fun with Agathas friends and I to got on well with weight watchers after both babies, although I still need to loose some more. Its hard isnt it. If you want a diet buddy I am trying to loose 7 lbs before Livs christening in 5 weeks.

Candy I would love to meet up but you are right no car so could get train to St.albans. Clarence Park is nice if thats any good, its a lovely park with huge sand pit and a nice cafe or you say and I will see if I can find a way to get there. How are things going with you?

Charlie glad to hear iduna liked her food, its such fun isnt it. Have you got any of the Annabel Karmel books, they are great. Wow purple sprouting I'm impressed. 

Starr glad to hear you have made a decision and hope all goes well for you

Well really hope I havent forgotten anyone and apologies if I have. We have all had tummy bugs so not the best Easter but feeling more human today so took kids to the fair and going on a picnic tomorrow with family which should be nice. ( Anyone have any tips on avoiding catching all these kids illnesses, as fed up of being ill. Should we use anti bacterial sprays? ) Also have planned for 20 kids to meet in park for egg hunt on weds so that should be fun if weather holds out.   

Hope you all have a great Bank hol Mon and catch up again soon


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

St Albans is good for me & I too can recommend Clarence Park.  

36 - thanks very much for the invite but I have an NCT meet that day.  Hope you can join us in St Albans instead?

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW THIRTYSIX​
Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely sunshine.

Oink-sorry to hear things are things are treating you badly lately hunny,thinking of you loads

Hugs to all

Catch up one day this week

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday 36!!!!

Love Charlie xxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

sorry to butt in however wanted to just let you know we have started this thread for billies abi who is 1 on thurs

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91377.new#new

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a quickie to wish 

36 Happy Birthday for tomorrow

Looby xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday 36, 
hope we get to meet at St. Albans / Watford meet

Kelly impressive bump

Oink just want to know how did you get so many bubbles? Wow. 

We have had a great day at park in St. Albans with family in the sunshine couldnt have asked for a better day


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh thank you all for your birthday wishes-going to be a very quiet one I feel as was in A&E with her ladyship till 5am this morning-she has septic tonsils (uuurrgghh)-how bad a Mummy do I feel? I knew they were red but not covered in pus-anyway-won't bore you with the detail,suffice to say,like most of our lttle people,she is bouncing back.

Morgan-so sorry  I missed the boys' birthday-hope you had a fantastic day -and no,I can't believe our "babies" are 2yrs old!

Sorry nobody caqn make Immy's party (well so far anyway) but am definitely up for a StAlbans meet.

Hope all the bumps are growing well (and some slowing up hopefully ) and you all had a lovely Easter weekend.


Lots of Love x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

HI all,

Hope you all had a lovely easter weekend.

Kelly - My what an impressive bump that is.  Hope you had a nice weekend with Oli.

36 - Hope your daughter is feeling better, its remarkable how quick they recover isnt it, hope you had a great birthday.

Charlie - Well done with the solids, once I had started Owen there was no stopping him, I was actually told off by the hospital for not starting him earlier, he had his second immunisation in the morning and by the evening he still couldnt get settled so I took him to the DR's and they sent him to hospital, anyway he was fine but they nurses told me that he should be starting solids because he was such a hungry baby, he was only 3 1/2 months old which I thought was way too soon.  Anyway I did and he loved it.  He enjoyed everything I gave him until he was about 2 when his "taste" changed..... Its still struggle to get him to eat his veg!

Hi to everyone else I have missed, hope all is well with everyone.

We had quite a nice easter, went to Lego land on Thursday - oh my god what an expensive place, cost us £55 for me and owen to get in, he went on 3 rides all day as the queues were soooooo long and I didnt particularly think there were many rides there suitable for him.  Anyway he enjoyed himself and I ended up spending a fortune (which could have been put to much better use)!  And to top it all off the train that takes you back to the beginning of the park had broken down so I had to walk up that massive hill and push a pushchair at the same time, needless to say I was absolutely shattered all Thursday evening and Friday!  Spend some time with my mum on Sunday which was nice.  Took the MIL    out for lunch yesterday which was a mistake.  She really gets on my nerves.  We went to this pub/restaurant place and being it was bank holiday the wait for food was over an hour so we decided to have one of those sharing starters for the 4 of us to share before our main meal arrived.  Anyway starter arrives, my husband, son and MIL all tuck in and I was just nibbling on the nachos because there wasnt much on there that I liked.  My husband and son had finished so hubby took Owen outside to the play area and whilst they were gone i continued nibbling the nachos she said to me "hungry are you jo" as if i had eaten loads, she really really annoys me, she hates my size (im 18/20) pre pregnancy and a size 8 is too big for her so she thinks im absolutely disgusting.  I just dont get her.

We go to her house and she makes a cup of coffee for herself and doesnt even offer one to me, and she feels comfortable about doing it because she sits in the room and drinks it in front of me...... how strange is that??

Anyway enough of me moaning, i have my next scan on thursday so I will let you know how I get on.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning!

Jo - Grr at MIL's    don't you just love them?!?  Mine can be unbelievable sometimes as well  

36 - hope you have a lovely birthday!!

Oink - so sorry to hear you are having a hard time with DH, hope he gets his act together soon   

Charlie - glad the solids are going well, it's a right old faff doing all the pureeing - I hated the weaning stage     Worth it is they gobble it down though!

Morgan - hope the boys had a fab birthday!  Got any pics?

Candy - how are you hun?

NL - hope you manage to get on here soon?!

We had a lovely weekend in the sun, we spent all weekend in the garden really it was fab.  Agatha can just potter in & out now as she pleases which is great.  We are going to buy her a play house we have decided.  She will love it & it is also great storage for all her garden toys!

Hope everyone else is good.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

36- Aww poor Imy!! Hope she is better now hun.Have a lovley day. 

Jo-Oooohh Your MIL sounds like a dragon(very much like mine) just ignore her comments about your weight whether your pg or not.I am size 18/20 normally but I would rather be that and be happy than be someone bitter. Sorry Legoland was a bit of a downer,I am sure your little man love it though  now take it easy and good luck for your scan on thurs.

Charlie-hows the feeding going hun ??!!

Candy-you ok chick? hows that lovely bump coming along??

Minkey-your weekend sounds like ours,just hilling in the garden  playhouses are a great idea,Oli still loves his,well worth it.

Hows everyone else doing??

I have had a couple of productive days.managed to re pack my hospital bag a bit better  today I have managed to clean all downstairs and had a dam good tidy,knackered but feel much better for it.

Think I wil go and make some chocolate brownies as a treat

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Chocolate brownies sound good to me, keep me one for a week on Sunday .... still planning on popping in if you haven't dropped by then !!!!  Will ring you next week if that is ok


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Moomin

Yey !!!! I am really looking forward to it. Bet e wont be able to stop Richard and Michael talking   

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Guaranteed to be about Rugby      Megan is looking forward to meeting you to !!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ah bless her   I cant wait to finally meet Megan too,Oli will follow her everywhere

Kelly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Sarah!!!!!!   
Have a great day with Immy, poor lamb,   I hope she's better very soon
xxx
back tomorrow to catch up
 xx Kirsty


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
quick post!! Again!!)

Tomsmummy - not sure about the bubbles, they just arrived

Been back to A & E with Myles for yet another HUGE bump to his head, he landed onthe corner of my mums TV unit and made a massive dent in his forhead, which quickly became a purple lump!!

Any ideas of how to make him a bit more steady on his feet when he's tired? I feel like such a bad mother, he's either ill or injured  

Speak to you all soon

Take care x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink - you are not a bad mother - toddlers will have these accidents!  Agatha is at her tiredest from about 6.00pm until bed time at 7pm - we avoid alot of movement at this time & she is allowed to sit quietly & watch some "Beebies" or the television to you & me!  But you probably do that already?  Other than that he will get steadier on his feet as time passes.



Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oink    to you and myles xxx
Poor lovey. You can't help him hun, as Minkey says it will come with time and experience of using those feet more. 
Love to you both. Charlie xxx

Wow those bump pictures are looking fab from you twin, triplet mummies! Keep those lil bubsies growing!

Jo - MIL sounds a right ole ***! Keep    it truely is her prob NOT yours!

36 - did you have a good day? How is Imy? Hope all Ok.

Must fly so sorry for lack of personals. Love to all as always.

Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Kelly - wow that bump pic is a cracker! surely no more room?! Glad you have your bags packed - sounds to me like you're doing some serious nesting with all that tidying 

Oink - sorry you're having a rough time at the moment, hun ^hug^ Poor Myles with his bump but it sounds like you're a much more responsible parent than me. Oli does things like that all the time too and walloped his forehead on a metal trunk the other day. I put a load of arnica cream on it but it never occurred to me to get it check out by a doc  He seemed to bounce back ok though  These toddler growth spurts seem to make them so wobbly on their feet sometimes.

36 - how was your birthday? How are Immy's tonsils? Hope they are better for her birthday next week. Love the new profile pic 

Minkey - garden sounds fab for Agatha. We can't wait to move as we'll have a flat garden so the boys can run in and out of the house. At the moment, our garden is very steep down a lot of steps so just a 'mare for babies and toddlers.

Jo - horrid MIL  just ignore her - she's probably feeling massively threatened because you are about to become an ubermummy of 4

We went round to the house we are buying yesterday to do some measuring and take some pics. We still love it but there is soooooo much work to do (and dh will want to do it *all * himself) I'm a bit . Still, we're off for a weekend in Shropshire with some friends so that'll be fun. We've hired a converted barn and there wiill be 3 families, so millions of toddlers to run around and cause riots 

byeeeee
xxx Kirsty


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi just a quickie for the moment, been for my scan today and everything is ok, however they have told me that baby number 2 has a smaller femur bone than would normally be expected.  They have told me that it may be in indicator of a chromosome disorder but as there are no other factors they are not too worried about it.  But of course im really worried about it.  Has anyone else been told this/experienced this.

Jo
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo,

Can't help you about the femur bone - maybe Charlie would know?  
Hope you are not worrying too much.

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya!
Here i am!

Yes i can help. Try not to worry, if there was a need to worry they'd tell you!
But if you are concerned then call and ask questions and for more scans. 
It can be a soft marker (for Down's) but in isolation not very likely at all. From what i've read it is most likely to be a growth issue if anything at all - depends on how small that femur is on the old centile chart. It's very similar to Iduna & kidney where it is a v small soft marker and in isolation incredibly small. Iduna has no chromosmal condition (we had an amnio because of loosing Willow). 

When is your next scan? I'd ask a few questions just to put your mind at rest but i am guessing & hope that it is one of those things that will sort out in womb or soon after.   

Take it easy lovely.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

ooh glad you had advice on that Charlie-Jo,I hope you get some more info soon.

Thanks all for asking about Immy-she is much better-not quite her ususal chirpy self but well on the mend.

My birthday was a very quiet affair-but given it is the "biggie" next year,I am sure I will make up for it. 

Morgan-I am exactly the same with Immy,she is alwasy bumping into things and tripping over and I let her get on with it (bad Mummy).I managed to smack her in the head ysterday with the fridge door .I did feel pretty bad but if she will creep up on me like that. 

Am really crap at keeping up with all the news but hope you all have a lovely weekend in the sunshine we are supposed to be getting.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Bit of a me and us post coming up I'm afraid - post 1st Birthday!! 

We had a fantastic time for Abi's birthday party and her birthday and just want to thank you all for your kindness in sending us birthday wishes.  The party at the weekend was fantastic - Abigail looked gorgeous in her little lilac dress (she does wear things that aren't denim sometimes!) and was an angel, although a bit apprehensive at first with so many people arriving together!  The food was great (even if I do say so myself) and chocolate fountain went down storm!  She got some beautiful gifts which we opened when everyone was there too.  Yesterday, DH and I took her to the Sealife centre which she enjoyed - after we'd opened boat loads more presents and all of her cards (38 at last count!).  She just wants to be outside all of the time now and walking around so we're always on the move!  

I really can't believe that a year has gone by and how much she's grown and changed.  We were reliving all of the time in labour and straight after birth as it was happening and we were saying how we had this tiny little baby with jet black hair who was totally reliant on us for everything.  We now have little miss independent who is a blondey too!!  It's amazing how much and how quickly they change too isn't it!!

I promise to pop back soon for more personals but need to dash to pick Abi up from nursery.

Take care all,
Billie xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Charlie - Thanks for your information.  They told me that it was measuring slightly small on my 17 week scan, ok again on my 21 week but small again yesterday.  They did tell me that it was a marker and that there was nothing else to suggest a problem but they had to tell me nevertheless.  I think it may just be position or growth (she is the smallest triplet of the lot), perhaps she takes after her mum and is going to be a short  !!  I know they told me not to worry but how can you not!

Billie - Sounds like you had a fab birthday party.  Time does go so quickly doesnt it.  

36 - Ooohh you cruel mummy!  I did a similar thing when owen was younger only it was a cupboard door rather than the fridge, the just dont understand that you cant see behind you do they!  Hope Immy is feeling better soon though.

Kirsty - Hope you have a fab time in Shropshire.

Kelly - Well done on packing your bag, sounds like your all set.  Have you got much else to prepare?

Apart from femur bone problem yesterday all was well with my scan, lovely to see the triplets again, its so funny to be watching one baby on the scan and all of a sudden an arm from one of the others flys by!  Their predictive weights are the moment are 1lb 11oz, 1lb 6oz and 1lb 9oz.  

Well im off now for a much needed lay down, been to Jump (big soft play area thingy) with Owen and one of his friends from nursery and i have a head ache coming on.

Catch you all later.

Jo
x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

NO idea why i am on this thread   do occassionally surf IUIers as I had IUI (failed too)... but just to say WOW Jo, triplets.    A perfect ready made family. How lovely. 

I had significant markers for downs and 1in 88 chance. Had a CVS and all absolutely fine. I would guess there just ain't enough space in your vacuum packed womb for all those limbs!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Billie for tomorrow


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope you are all having this wonderful weather, what a treat  

Jo its so frustrating when drs give you just a small bit of info isnt it. I am sure everything will be fine and sounds like you have had some great info from here. Cant imagine how amazing it must be to see 3 babies on a scan. There are 4 sets of triplets in Harp that I know of and saw one set at park last week. They looked about 2 and one of them decided he wanted to try my sons skateboard!! 

Billie glad the party went well, there is no other time like that first year so much happens it really is amazing. Happy Birthday to you as well. Do you have something god planned?

Oink dont beat yourself you are doing great. Think its a def boy thing as they are just so full of energy. tom is constantly covered in bruises, in fact I would think there was something wrong if he wasnt   

Well we have been clothes shopping for christening and all sorted apart from Tom, any ideas where to get smart ( not to expensive ) clothes for boys?

Any news on the St Albans meet?

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend.  xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

ME again! have set up a birthday thread for Billie- come sign it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91943.msg1278494#msg1278494

x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Happy birthday Billie, hope you have a wonderful day and the sun shines for you, yesterday was glorious, spent all afternoon after the tombola (which I thoroughly enjoyed, swear I could sell anything hehe) down the allotment, finished laying our wooden area round the fruit bushes and I lifted and replanted all strawberry's with lots of yummy manure.

Back down the allotment today as still not got my onion sets in (tutt tutt) its one thing I can't do with Jacob as the tips have to show above the top, so he will pull them up and gave my chicken wire that I used to put on top to neighbour for his chickens as didn't think too safe for J, might have to be inventive.

Well enough about me !

Oink, just read what you put, Jacob is always tumbling, falling and banging, I can't watch him 24/7 and if I don't he always climbing something, I agree with the boy thing, I know some girls are more boisterous/adventurous, but all the girlie's friends he has, are girlie girls, rarely do you see them climbing up someones rock garden and over the fence !

Tommsmummy not sure on clothes for boys, I know we got wedding suits from BHS at reasonable prices, maybe worth a shot ?

With regards to the St albans meet, do you guys know of a venue if it rains, then perhaps I can set up a pm or email group for us all, to arrange a day and time, don't mind forum knowing date, but not exact time, incase we have some dodgey peeps turning up (Not FF laddies of course, but have to be careful)

Billie, what a wonderful party, Loved listening about it, brought back Many a  memory and a chocolate fountain wowoweeeeeee I want !

/wave sto Fran, you are welcome anytime, thanks for adding some advise x

36, it so happens doesn't it, should have added above, I am more clumsy than Jacob, so we make a right pair, this poor bump of mind, is always being banged and banged

Nl where are you ? hope and Thomas are ok ? Jacob keeps sitting on my lap and trying to sit further back, but can't its very funny as he doesn't give up....

36, next year we will all be expecting an invite 

Minkey hows the healthy eating and getting trim coming on ?

Morgan, the weekend sounds lovely, do post some piccies or send a link to barn, so can have a nose, the house sounds fab, I know you say lots of work and it must be daunting with 2 toddlers, but I feel that its great to be able to put your mark and improve the property, rather than buying something that needs no work imho

Love to all not mentioned, must go get ready C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Louby you never tell us anything anymore, what op is Katie having her ears ? and who is this secret FF friend you are going to Centre Parcs with ? ...... counts last detailed posts on one finger


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oooh!  Candy's thrown all her toys out of her pram   

Looby tells me everything 

Just popping in to wish Billie a very happy birthday

[fly]   *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILLIE*   [/fly]


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bet you its you Murtle /winks xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

You cheeky minx's   
I really dont know where the hours go



Candy said:


> Louby you never tell us anything anymore, what op is Katie having her ears ? and who is this secret FF friend you are going to Centre Parcs with ? ...... counts last detailed posts on one finger


I think you will find it says special FF friend  we are going for a weekend to Sherwood Centerparcs with Linda and her Hubby   in July and i am really looking forward to it - despite the fact that madam cant go in the water 

As for the op - Madam has to have Grommets fitted - as she has very severe glue ear - and is immune to antibiotics - NHS waiting list is after Xmas - if we pay she can have it done in 4-6 weeks   needless to say we are having to pay - op date is 11th May 
I am very nervous as she is very young to be having a GA   



murtle said:


> Oooh!  Candy's thrown all her toys out of her pram
> 
> Looby tells me everything


Murtle that was supposed to be our secret  

right must go and do some chores before madam wakes up screaming again

Love to all 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wish it was me Candy....a week of fun with Katie....Bliss  

Poor little Katie....she must be really fed up with her poorly ears. It won't take her long to bounce back after her op...she'll have a blast in Centreparcs.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just back from the allotment while little man sleeps, he asked to go home to sleep, we got home and I said do you want something to eat first and he said "No thanks" "sleep please" awwwww my baby is so grown up.... did have to change him first though as had been watering the bean trenchs and was totally soaked.

My friends little boy who is always having bad ear infections, has just had his specialised appointment and they said he didn't need grommets, so Katie must have been much worse and it really knocked him for 6, keep having them, they wouldn't do it if they thought she was too young and if its going to her, then try not to worry, easier said than done I know, still none the wiser then is FF, family friend, or fertility friend ? you know I am dire with names Louby

Have a great time in Centre parcs, you will have to take in turns in water.

Must go and catch up on murtle news

Love to all Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

murtle said:


> Wish it was me Candy....a week of fun with Katie....Bliss
> 
> Poor little Katie....she must be really fed up with her poorly ears. It won't take her long to bounce back after her op...she'll have a blast in Centreparcs.


Ahhh what a lovely thing to say  what a shame you are so far away   Katie loves to play ( & play & Play & Play & ......... you get the idea )


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Candy said:


> My friends little boy who is always having bad ear infections, has just had his specialised appointment and they said he didn't need grommets, so Katie must have been much worse and it really knocked him for 6, keep having them, they wouldn't do it if they thought she was too young and if its going to her, then try not to worry, easier said than done I know, still none the wiser then is FF, family friend, or fertility friend ? you know I am dire with names Louby
> 
> Have a great time in Centre parcs, you will have to take in turns in water.
> 
> ...


It really has knocked her   and so frustrating all this waiting around - I naively thought that children Kate's age would get seen / dealt with quite quickly  
Consultant seems to feel that we will notice a difference within hours - Must admit it will be lovely to see her not in any pain

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Sorry ben awol a few days,had this nasty bug thing and its totally drained all my remianing energy  feeling a bit better know though esp cos I know I will see my babaues again on fri 

Just a little update on Sair who is expecting twins and sometimes posts here,she has had bad itching last week and on sat morn she was admited to the maternity ward for monitoring cos she had bad vision. They have kept her in for monitoring,she has kept me updated,babies are fine,bp is fine so is urine.But one of the blood tests came back high so they want to keep an eye on her so as soon as I here anything I will pass it on.

So just want to send her some warm fuzzy vibes cois she is getting bored in hospital bless herr

           

Jo-glad that Charlie has given you some advice about the soft markers hun,hope your feeling ok?? I am sure if thet were concerned they would have said something.

Louby-poor Katie  

Candy-awww J sounds sssooo cute 

Right off for a nap me thinks

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Candy how cool to have an allotment. We had one before I was married but my dad kept interferring so much I gave it to him and he now has 3!! Would love one again though and think its great for kids to. Not sure about anywhere if wet for St Albans meet, there is soft play area in Harpenden called Big space which is fab but that might be to far for you guys.

Looby poor Katie. My friends daughter had really bad glue ear and was due op but she took her to see a cranial osteopath and she seemed to clear it up. She still goes for occasional apts but other than that all clear! Enjoy Centre Parcs there is soo much to do katie wont even notice not going in the water.

Kelly sorry to hear you have been ill and hope you are feeling better today. 

Hope you all enjoyed the wonderful weather x x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - you have my email address in regards to a meet.  If it's any help Wed & Fri are best for me, but I can also do Mon, Tues afternoons.  There is soft play in St Albans but it's not really central......... x

PS Big Space in Harpenden is great.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

ps - new piccies in gallery if anyone fancies a peek 

xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Fab piccies Looby - she is such a sweetie  .  

Just spent a fortune on Agatha's summer wardrobe, wasn't planning on having to get stuff yet, but it's been so warm, it's mean to keep her in her winter clothes   .  I LOVE shopping for her, I could do it all day  

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I dont need an excuse to Buy katie bits     I just do - all the time


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooooh here goes.............cant believe I am actually posting here YIKES its scary, i am really going to be a mummy at last!! most scary is not getting 9 months to prepare, we have 5 weeks till introductions start 

 to old friends and new ones 

we are busy clearing out a room for littlie and am dithering over decoration..i dont want girlie stuff cos i dont do pink.. i want something either fish, farm animals or minibeasts (ladybirds or something) in a colour that isnt pale and insipid..any ideas anyone? I must have looked at every company that exists and cant find what i want. current plan is to buy material and get my mum to make duvet covers.
we have been offered lots of bits and bobs which is nice - hopefully getting a cot from a friend..and as we are the last of everybody to have a child there are a couple of truck loads of girls clothes that have done the rounds and are in the pipeline for us. I'm all for recycling.. we will get (and have got already ) some nice new stuff but am more than happy to have seconds  where do you get Agathas clothes from Minkey? we had a little spree in Next the other day and i cant stop looking at what we bought..dying to fold them up in her cupboard when the room's finsihed 

right that will do for a first post

laters all
kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay Kim..... so glad to see you here honey...hmm not sure about the decorating.. bit of a pink girl myself.. what about john lewis for material ??  Happy hunting    

Sair.. hope you're feeling better soon. Not long now xxx

Looby.. Katie must have more clothes that the rest of us together !! Poor love having to wait that long for her op... don't they know how special she is xxxx

Candy.. J must love his time at the alotment... always sounds real fun xx

Minkey.. bet Agatha is loving her new wardrobe xx

Kel.. aww hope you feel better soon hon.. not long for you too.

Love to all

As for me.. Been really busy so not really managed to post as much as i would like.. Went to a spa weekend last weekend.. funnily enough in St Albans!! Had a fab time.. Got a big wedding this sat which i'm really looking forward to despite the fact the fab dress is bought in the jan sales just will not do up!!  . Oh well eh.

Bubba news all looks good. Had the nuchal yesterday at the fetal  medicine centre.. (fab place btw!!) All looked great.. risk was 1 in 201 based on my age but went down to 1in 4000 which the doc said was the best outcome. Scan was great.. really looked looked a bubba, But very lazy and would not move hmm bit like it's daddy !! Asked if they sould tell the sex. It's only 70 % accurate but he thought GIRL !! I really thought boy so am now confused.. will have to wait a few more weeks and ask again !!

Got my 1st midwife app on friday.. Its all starting to feel real now...

RIght must get realy for work... 

Love to all 
Happy Starr xxxxx

ps Went to see the Sound Of Music last night... Oh it was amazing and i loved every minute,, Connie was fantastic and the kids... aww the one playing Gretel was only 6!! So cute......Want to go again xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GREAT NEWS STARR     so glad all is ok with Bubs..you can really RELAX now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. oh and   i dont want to know the sex, i like surprises!!

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ooops sorry KJ.. the prob is I'm no good at secrets !!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - glad the scan went well.  Fantastic results - I am with you, need pink in a girls room. Megan's room is cream, yellow and beige only because we didn't know what flavour we were having.  Once she is a bit older room will then become pink !!!!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Starr - glad the scan went so well, must be a load off. Oooooh maybe a girl, huh? seems to be lots of girly bumps at the minute.  lovely!

KJ - how fab to see you here at last       I am totally out of touch with the IUI thread these days so don't know much about your little girl except she's 13 mths so you'll have to tell us all about it. You've not had an easy journey but I bet you just can' wait to meet her.  I'd agree with Starr - John Lewis is great for material, especially at this time of year as there are lots of nice spring prints plus they do some funky stuff too.  We got material for curtains for the boys' room there.

Looby - poor Katie having to have an op.  sounds like it'll really help her though.  Oli had a GA when he had a cyst removed at 10 months old and he was absolutely fine.  I was really worried about him but he bounced back within minutes and you'd never have known he'd had an op.

Sair - poor honey, sounds stressful and uncomfortable but I hope it's nothing too serious and thatyou're back home soon.  Good that they're keeping an eye on you just in case  

Candy - allotment sounds brill - I'd love to grow some veg and stuff but our garden at the minute is not ideal so am hoping to start afresh when we move.

HOpe you guys have fun with the meet up.  I'd make sure you swap email addresses or phone numbers if you can.  We planned a twin mums meet up on here last summer but the date was just when the server was down for 2 weeks so hardly anyone could contact anyone else and it didn't happen in the end  

Kelly - hope you get your beans back and feel better soon.

Jo - hope you're feeling reassured about the femur on your little girl.  Hopefully it isn't anything serious and she'll have grown by next scan - it must be tricky for them squashed in there like that    Great weights!

We had a great weekend away in Shropshire - weather was gorgeous and the converted barn was massive so plenty of room for all the toddlers to tear around.  My boys had a ball and were so good and even slept brilliantly - Oli was having epic lie-ins until 9am! But of course it's back to 6.30 - 7 now we're home  

Having my eye operation tomorrow (to correct my squint) so might not be around for a few days, depending on recovery and double vision   I'ts only a day case but I'm suddenly a bit nervous    Parents are coming to look after the boys for a week - phew!
love to everyone I've missed - Minks, Northern, Oink, 36, Billie
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello  

KJ - fab to see you here!!    I am with you on the pink thing - luckily our spare room was purple/lilac before we had Agatha, so we never bothered to change it - we thought if we had a boy we have to do something but luckily we didn't!  I think Mamas & Papas have some animal themes? Well, where don't I buy clothes for Agatha is probably a shorter answer!!  I go to Gap, Zara, Verbaudet (fab on-line french store, have a look!) Next, Monsoon, H&M, Boden.....she also has an Italian Aunt who buys her heaps of clothes & shoes from Italy too.  I am ashamed to say she currently has 6 pairs of shoes   I have transferred all my clothes buying that I used to do for myself onto her - somehow it is guilt free!!

Starr - FAB news about your scan, glad you were impressed with the place.  They predicted the sex of Agatha there too - & were spot on!!  I have seen the Sound of Music too, it's great isn't it - I am bugging DH to book tickets for Joseph now too!

Morgan- hope you eye op goes OK & that you recover quickly x

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All,

KY - Fab to have you here at last!!! CONGRATS that you're mummy days are soon here! So so so so pleased for ya! Marvellous 5wks preparing, it will fly but i have no doubt in you being organised and on the button for what she'll love. We have a neutral base with colours added with rugs and toys and framed photos of her toys etc. bit arty farty but that's us isn't it. Try local fabric shops they are great for more off the wall stuff. Looking forward to hearing more as your weeks unfold - keep us posted.

Siar - so hope all is going well for you, sorry for the scar. love and   to you hun x

Doods - how is recovery hun? You OK?

Morgan - Good luck with that op. How long is recovery likely to be? Get ya brave pants on hun, it must be real scary but I'm sure it will be a breeze on the day. Much love x Glad your weekend was fab - sounds great.

Starr - glad scan went well, hope girlie is right, how cool! Relaxing and believing it more now i hope?

Jo - hope all is good with you. Wow those weights are good - keep up the good work! Willow was born at 24wks and was 1lb 4oz - Down's are usally light so she was a good weight, to have 3 at your weights you are going great guns hun!

Candy - each year i am in awe of your allotment. want one! You made me LOL with J & Onions, can see it! My dad used to plant leeks - hole in ground - cat used to poo in the holes! ha!

Minkey - go shop girlie, what better reason to shop eh?!

Oink - how are you lovey? All good with house move and life? Dh behaving i hope?

Looby - poor Katie, how could htey make her wait parr! Glad you are jumping queue by paying - worth it, sure she'll benefit in no time when those wallace and grommits are in her ears   Enjoy your Cnetre Parcs trip, which one are you off to?

Hello to anyone I've forgotten - forgive me.

I hope you are enjoying sunshine! Lovely or what? This is what maternity leave is all about isn't it?! Fab.
We're all good, Dh is much better off MS meds   was a little tense   before.
Iduna is so marvellous and laughed a proper laugh this weekend - so top eh?! She has done well at cranial too, just go back and they don't want to see her for 2 months which is great progress, it seems to be really helping her in general so I do sing it's praises a bit.

Well must get on - time to eat and missi has just woken.

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Well its lovely and busy on here now with lots of fab news  

Kj-aaaaww hun its so nice to finally have you here,cant tell you how excited we are for you.Can feel how happy you are just by reading your posts. I really dont think you need our help on the decor front cos your so arty    I like the idea of ladybirds though   As for clothes Matalan are very good for kids stuff at the mo.But my fave is Next   If you feel like a bargan hunt you ought to check out if your local NCT has a nearly new sale in your area,I have been to a couple and got loads of top quality baby clothes,they do toys,books etc really good.

Starr-fantastic news that your scan went well hunny,sorry I was not on to wish you good luck before hand   So looks like it might be a little twinkle starlett for you then   

Charlie-aww Iduna sounds so cute.Hope your still enjoying the sunshine 

Minkey-you ok chuck

Morgan-glad you had a lovley weekend!! Good luck for your eye op hunny.


Huge hello's to 36,tommysmummy,candy and all you other lovlies

We have part exed our Mondeo for a Zafira to accomodate all the baby seats etc,think it might be ready for sat   its not new or anything exiting but I feel much better cos it is way more practical.

I am really having troble getting around now,so uncomfy.Olivers school is only a five minute walk away but its killing me every day,I have done nothing but sit on my harris all afternoon. Got a terrible stitch type pain after walking but its eased abit now.

Really gonna lay it on thick when  go for my scan on Fri,really cant see me hanging on till 38 weeks 

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ what wonderful news, I am so pleased for you. Anna French do some gorgeous kids fabrics there is a lovely wild animal fabric in pale cream with pretty colours called safari and they also do a collection with bees, dolphins, angel wings etc if are looking for something a bit diifferent. If you need more info let me know as  I stock there fabrics. I agree with Kelly NCt sales are fab but tend to be held March and Sept. E.bay is quite good to.

Starr glad to hear all is well with your scan and maybe a girl how exciting. 

Morgan good luck with the op

Minkey  girls clothes are just so gorgeous arent they. A friend of mine gives me lots and keep liking this pumpkin patch make but where do they come from, anyone know? 

Charlie glad to hear Iduna and dh are doing well. 

Kelly sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable but not long now. 

Liv teething so off to bed  x x x 

My smileys have disapeared again where do they keep going?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww thanks for the welcome you lovely peeps  lovin my new name charlie 

keep hanging on in there kelly, you must feel sooooo uncomfortable..i know you wanna get them out but just remember that every day they can stay in makes them better off to fight the world when they arrive...

thanks for tips re material..sadly dont have a John Lewis close by..could make a trip but time is tight..i have a couple of good fabric warehouses close by so will take a look there. Thanks for the Anna French tip tomsmum..will see if i can find them online...
i love the idea of NCT sales but one has to queue up at dawn apparently, dont quite feel dedicated enough. however my bestie friend is helping at one on sat morning and helpers get first dibs so she's gonna whip round on my behalf 
finding myself attracted to charity shops at the mo..they do such fab bargains on kids books..all really good nick, mostly about 50p..today i got 5 bks for £1! got myself a nice NEXT wrap around cardigan for £4 too 

toms mum - think pumpkin patch originates in OZ or NZ but its making its way over here

morgan - hope your eye op goes ok. btw, there isnt much more i can tell you about littlie cos i dont know much more myself till we start introductions with her  unfortunately i'm not even going to be able to share her name or pic, this being a public board where one doesnt know if birth family could be reading  but theres lots of things i will be able to share 

minkey  at Imelda's Agathas shoes! I have a bit of a weakness for childrens shoes myself but i intend to control myself if i can  I saw some cute little ones in Verbaudet the other day but its rather premature as littlie cant walk yet 

right bedtime

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry its taken me a while to post and of course welcome the lovely KY hehe on board  lovely to have you here and to spice up the convo a bit 

Louby sorry not replied to your pm personally, but happy to go with what you decide just let me know, I will start adding *'s as requested xx

Starr, amazing news about your scan, do you think you can believe and enjoy it now ? I have my 4d scan Saturday which I am looking forward for, we are taking Jacob (hes been to all scans but 1 as they wouldn't let him), I want to prove to him their isn't really a motorbike in my tummy lmao

Can't say I am anygood at going to NCT sales either, but do keep my eye open on http://www.netmums.com/ for 2nd hand items, registered with a few local sites, not to mention my freecycle habit !

/links

Listen to you guys spending money all the time, most jealous, but then was my choice not to work, maybe thats why I was given a boy as most things we have are second hand, that said, I do go to the next sales (only buying 50% off) and buy following years stuff etc in bulk. 6 pairs of shoes Minkey OMG  

KJ, I have also found jumbles to be great for books and fetes, helping with the brownie jumble set up twice a year keeps us well stocked... not sure I could face the fighting to get to a table at sale time.

I did have a date suggested from Louby, but might be short notice, can anyone do they 25th April ? or 16th May ?

Kelly great choice on car, hope youcan hang on as long as poss, those babies love it in there x

Tomms thanks for the idea, must dash, love to all our ladies Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy - there is a Pumpkin Patch shop in the Harlequin in Watford if that's any help?

TO CLARIFY - I did not pay for 5 pairs of her current shoes     And I dare not admit that there are about another 4 pairs in her wardrobe that are the next size up      .  I think the leather is very cheap in Italy, they always bring back several pairs at once! 

Candy - I don't work either, that's the problem    

Minkey & Mini Imelda xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ wow a helper at an nct sale I am very envious she should def get you some bargains. School fairs are excellant and always really cheap as they just want to sell stuff. Also a nice trip out with a little one. They will be loads on in May. I feel so excited for you cant imaging having that short a notice your head must be a whirl.

Candy where have you been? How are you feeling? Would have loved a 4d scan I bet Jacob will love it to. Does he like the idea of a brother or sister? Is that date for st albans meet, if so cant do either sorry.

Minkey well I am just going to have to go to Watford shopping now as they seem to be really nice clothes. Thanks for that. Are you still dinky dancing? What age do they start as I rememeber there was a waiting list and wondering if I should put my name on it yet!! 

Enjoy the sunshine everyone


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Candy-enjoy uour 4d scan hun,I still cant stop looking at the pics from mine. 

Kj-aww your gonna have so much fun whe Littlie comes and you can take her shopping and out on little trips  you will love it !!!

Hope everyone else is ok

Hiya Peeps

Well I have been to the maternity assesment unit this afternoon cos they needed to monitor the babies cos I have had reduced movements,but after 20 mins on the monitors both babies are fine and dandy.It looks like they have had a total move around and the positions they are in are cushioning the movements so thats why I havent been feeling them.Just relieved they are ok. Still got the usual appointment tomorrow for a scan and consultation,think we will be signing the ppwk for the section  eeekkk

Must go and eat something-im starvin marvin

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

UPDATE ON SAIR

Sair sent me a text yesterday saying that the consultant has had a look and she is 2-3cm dilated already so hopefully the prod around will bring things on naturally.If nothing happens before hand she is going in to be induced on Saturday  

Loads of luck coming your way Sair,wont be long now till you have two gorgeous bundles to cuddle

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - I can do 16th May, but not the April date x

Tomsmummy - We have actually moved Dinky Dancing to Radlett now - I was doing it with a friend in Harpenden, but it is just me now so we changed.  Don't think the waiting list is too bad really - I phoned in Dec & started in Jan! 

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry i havent been around for a few days, i have been having a really bad time over the last 3-4 days.  Im hardly sleeping at all, i was awake until 4.10am this morning just tossing and turning (which is extremely painful thanks to SPD) then when i do finally get to sleep all my side aches, my shoulder, hip and leg all go numb.  Its so frustrating.  They are also laying new gas pipes in our street so they are digging up the roads at 8.30 every morning.  I could just go and      those workmen and ask them to drill quietly!  Hope everyone is enjoying this sunshine, its great, since i have been off on maternity the sun hasnt stopped shining.  Fantastic.

Kelly - I can totally sumpathise with how you are feeling, i know i havent got as big as you yet but my god its difficult isnt it.....Glad the babies are well, its a worry when the dont move so much isnt it.  I didnt realise you were having a section, please tell me all about it when you cant wont you, im so scarred of having one.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Sorry to cut short visitor just arrived, will be back later to finish catch up!

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh LOL   marvellous KJ - Opppppssss


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Jo - hope pipes get sorted bfore you get out and behead someone! Do hope rest can come your way. Hang on in there hun x

Sair - good luck hun!

candy - have fab time at 4D scan, love um xx How are you and is bump good?

Minkey - have as many shoes as you tink madam needs hun! he he

Morgan - hope op went ok and you were a brave lass, all good now?

Kelly - fab news bubsies are all well - soz for the scare, must have been frightening. Well done for acting on it though and not sat there worrying, best to know all is well.

Tomsmummy - you ok hun?

Oink - how are you?

Love to all! Night night, Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning...

Why is it on work days i can't get out of bed.. yet on my days off up awake bright and early ??   hmm it's a mystery  

Sair.. ooh good luck!! Bubbas by the weekend eh... Looks like you'll be doing your own marathon xxxx

Kel.. glad all ok... naughty bubbas making you worry xx

Jo..   to the road workers... don't they know who they're upsetting xx

Morgan... Hope all ok after your op. xx

Candy, ooh 4d scan... how exciting, enjoy it.. hope J 'gets' it if you know what i mean xx

KJ and Looby  Hiya girlies... hope all ok with you and yours..

Love to everyone else...

Got my 1st midwife app today at 10.. Feels really strange. I know i've had scans but you have them with tx,. To go and see the midwife means i really must be pg !!  I know .... i've lost the plot!!

Happy Friday All

Love me xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Starr - hope Midwife app goes well - Enjoy this feeling hun  

So what you all doing this sunny (i hope!) weekend?

Love to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Candy-I can definitely do the April date but will struggle with the May one probably.

Can't believe my little girl was 2 yesterday-managed to entertain 22 toddlers pretty well in the end but am shattered today.

KJ-great to see you here.

Back later

x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday Immy

So sorry I forgot!

Minkey x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

36-Happy belated birthday for your gorgeous girlie 

Starr-aw hun your first m/w appointment,its a milestone isnt it,Like Charlie says enjoy it !!!!!!!

Jo-sorry to hear the spd is still a big prob hun,must admit mine has got a tad better recently but its deffo still there  hope you have got some rest sweetie.

Candy-enjoy the scan

Charlie,Minkey,Billie,Tommysmummy,Kj and all you other lovlies hope your all ok

Our scan went fine today,both babies weigh over 5lb  so in effect I am already carring a 10lb plus baby around  Had a good chat with the consultant and we have booked our section for the 21st of May,seems really real now  eeeeekkkk

*Right another update on Sair

She text me last night (at 12:30  little minx) to tell me her waters had broke and she was on her way in,so hopefully by now she is either very close to having her 2 bubbas or is already holding them nice and snug.

We are all thinking of you Sair * 

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IMOGEN glad you had a good party. Wow 22 toddlers i'm impressed!!  
  
Kelly what great sizes and how exciting to have a date. Soo excited for you. 

Jo sorry to hear you are having probs sleeping, especially when you are gonna need all the rest you can get   

Sair good luck  

Starr hope apt went well  

Hello to Charlie, Candy, Minkey, Morgan, Billie, and all you other lovely ladies

Have had exhausting day as Tom somehow managed to dislodge pipe on toilet so when flushed water poured everywhere!! Then FIL came round and pulled the flush handle off.   soo tired have sent dh for fish and chips!!     found my smileys again....


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie to let you know recovery is going really well and we are all good. Hoping to get back down south (home) next weekend as I am pretty able to look after Lola now - looking forward to getting back to our own house and routine.

Should be able to get on more when we are back home as dp has been using my laptop for work so have only been able to get on at night and too tired to post then. Have been trying to keep up though and nice to see Starr and KJ on here.

Love to all and catch up soon,

D x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

[fly]        
Late but big Happy 2nd Birthday to you Imogen!!!!
        [/fly]

Sarah - Glad you had a lovely party and so sorry I didn't get to post - was too groggy from anaesthetic to get online - but I was thinking about Immy. Seems like yesterday we were quaking in our boots about the births doesn't it? Can we see any birthday pics?

Doods - so glad to hear you are on the mend. How do you feel now?

Sair - fingers crossed all goes well 

love to everyone else, back soon
KIrsty xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sairs news ....... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92542.msg1291849#msg1291849


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Sair Congrats Hun! Well done you. Enjoy getting to know your two lil bubbsies.

36 - Belated Happy 2nd Birthday to Immy. Wow well done you!

Doods - fab to hear from you. 


Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Hope your all having a nice weekend whatever your doing  

Just had the lovely pleasure of Moomin and Richard popping in to visit while they were out this way and we got to meet the lovley Megan,she is ssssooo cute,pics just dont do her justice. Was lovley looking at a gorgeous little girl thinking its not gonna be long till we finally meet ours and our little boy of course. 

So when you get home Moomin-it was lovley to see you all again and fab to meet Megan,thanks again for the stuff and thanks for coming    Hope you found the Motorway ok  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - it was lovely to see you all to and your impressive bump.  Oli is gorgeous and he was so good with Megan.  Yup we found the motorway no problem at all.  Not including stopping we made it home in 3 hours !!!!  Went all Motorway, M1, M25, M3 and then M27.  

Will definately arrange to come and see you once your two little  bundles arrive


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Morning all,

Hi mummy ladies, Bumps & babies.

Just a quick one to say Hope you all had a sunny fab weekend. We have a last minute cancellation for Iduna's NM test for kidneys today from 9.15am, bit scared and pretty apprehensive   but gotta be brave and all that  . Sad thing is Dh is not able to come again - pain in bum or what! But sis has very kindly put my niece in child minders for morn to come with me - feel very bad as sis only gets Mon & Fri with her so bless her.

Morgan - did all go OK? Good to have you back so soon.

Will catch up soon.

Much love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck for Iduna's kidney test today Charlie  what a fab sis

morgan hows the eyes - hope you dont look like this 

glad you had a lovely meet up kelly and moomin 

we've had a very busy weekend. i decided to brave the NCT bun fight on sat morning with a friend..never seen so much stuff in all my life. got LOADS of things, clothes mostly. was quite a laugh. Then dh and I stated on the arduos task of clearing littlies new room upstairs. omg what a big job..starting with moving about 1,000 records (dh used to dj) and their shelving unit into the other bedroom. but we now have the beginnings of littlies bedroom, feels very exciting to walk in there now  just got to decide on what I'm doing decorating wise now  got a full on week at work this week, next week should calm down and i might get to some shopd to look at fabric.
we have a big meeting with sw's on wed so looking forward to that 

right gotta fly to work

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Just a quickie,

Charlie - Will be thinking of you today xx Hope you get the news you want - will reply to your pm later - promise 

KJ - Its so nice to hear that happiness in your posts - Glad you had fun on saturday xx

Kirsty - Hope you are on the mend   

Sarah - So sorry i missed Immy's birthday    Glad you had a good day - sorry we couldnt join you  

Sorry to anyone i have missed     

Looby xxxx


PS - St Albans meet Girlies - Can you pm me with Dates you can / cant  make in June - Thanks


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

How we all doing today ??

Charlie-thinking of you today hunkeep us posted 

Moomin-Glad it didnt take too long to get home. Dont know if you had lookedin that bag of goodies you gave me but there is a gorgeous little pair of pink glittery shoes,cant stop staring at them 

Doods-glad to hear your recovering babe,we have missed you!!!

Starr-How dod the m/w appointment go chick feel real yet??

Kj-Awww so glad everything is falling into place now,well done you on braving an NCT sale,good aint they ??!!

Jo-you ok hun 

Huge hello's to all

Nothing new from me apart from I am knackered like all the time  Cant believe its four weeks till I meet my babies 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - yes I did see them      not really Megan


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

KJ - Oh hun glad you are getting the exciting task of preparing off to a good start - mmmm your Dh & mine sound very similar re:records! Happy fabric shopping.

Well it was pretty stressful as naturally she got very upset, sadly after trying two times they couldn’t get a vein to withstand and the only good ones they could find were on her scalp – ouch & a bit  ! So back in June to try again. I think her  veins are hidden by chubbyness! She was so exhausted by the stress that she fed and then fell asleep in my arms in the restaurant/café - not something she has done since she was littley, poorly poppet. Seems to have bounded back now and has eaten a very handsome amount of lunch & tea to make more blubber to cover the veins    !

Dh is on way home and I'll be glad of a   and   after such a day.

Take it easy one and all - who stole the  ?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Charlie

aww bless her,hope she is ok now.Hope you get a lovley cuddle off dh soon hun.

Just had a text from Sair,she had to have an emergency section in the end.Babies are called Hannah and William.

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww poor Iduna (btw how do you pronounce  her name  ) its absolutely horrid holding onto little ones as they are being hurt - i have to do it alot in my job..one little chap is a horror for finding veins and it regularly takes them 3 or 4 attempts  and all they time they're screaming and getting worked up and sweaty. it tears my heart out and i'm not his mother! i do sympathise with you 
yeah wheres our summer gone  dh's sis and bil are coming over and we are having a bbq supposedly. i did suggest to dh that we make a sausage casserole with the sausages instead but he's having none of it 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Sair congrats on the birth of William and Hannah !!!

Glad all safe and sound          Love to all xxxxx

Kj your bun fight sounded great... Decided on a colour sheme yet?? Enjoy the meeting on weds... will they tell you more about her then ??  Does it all seem real yet? Am so excited for you both   

Charlie  aww poor Iduna.. i know how hard it is for them to get blood from me.. let alone a littley like her... Hope all goes better next time xx

Kelly and Moomin,.. aww your meet up sounded great... btw pink sparkly shoes sounf fab !! xx

Looby hello honey... hows you and madam... xxxxxx

Candy how did the scan go ?? Bet it was fab   

All fine here... midwife was ok... much quicker then i thought... she was nice though and yes it all feels a bit more real now.. Apparantly i'm a special case... got to see the consultant in 2 weeks time, they're gonna keep a close eye on me. Also advised to cancel my holiday.. so no Cyprus after all. shame but got to do the best for bubs.  Better make do with  the mini cruise this week eh !!

Love to all 

Love me xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

of *COURSE* you are a special case starr  never mind about Cyprus, its all for a good cause, you can spend the money you'll save on something extra special super-duper for bubs

does anyone know much about pushchairs? I (think) I'm after a 3 wheeler cos i do lots of walking but i want littlie to face me initially..are there 3 wheelers out there that can face both ways? i know the Jane ones can face you when they're in the car seat/carrycot bit but i think littlie might be a bit big for that bit  any tips..i should really go and look at some..looking at them online doesnt really do it!

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Think one of the new mamas and papa's ones faces both ways - not sure if its a 3 wheeler thou


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

KJ - Littley may want to face the world at 18months old and all that exciting stuff so a Mountain Buggy would be good if you walk loads. I know you want to see her gorgeous face tho! A Bugaboo goes both ways and the Cameleon is good for walking with it's suspension etc but not 3 wheeler - both go for good prices on ebay. This site has great info & reviews http://shop.babyworld.co.uk/DisplaySection.aspx?secid=195 Have fun looking and shopping!
You pronounce Iduna eye-dune-ah (as in sand dunes not as loads of people in Suffolk pronounce it - doon - but well Suffolk people eh?!).

Candy - scan pics then? How was it hun, bet it was fab.

Thanks for messages re: iduna's attempted MAG3 yesterday. Blooming nasty to have done that much and now have to do it all again in 2 months. i really wish it was just done and I'd know the results next Fri but nothing i can do about that, just got to be brave and try to put it out of my mind for a few weeks more. She has to stay on the antibiotics till results are back in July. Hopefully they can get a vein for the cannular next time and we'll have success in one go so as not to distress her anymore than necessary - ooohhhh poor love!

Love to all Charlie xxx

/links


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Charlie - poor little love, it's just not fair   Hoping they'll get it done ok next time. Thanks for telling us how to say Iduna's name - that's not what I thought it was at all (and I'm not even from Suffolk   )

KJ -  I can recommend the Nipper (I have the twin but they do singles too) as a 3 wheeler although the child doesn't face you. Very light and tough, brilliant for off-road and v easy to steer with one hand when you have toddler / shopping in one arm.

Starr - shame about your holiday but got to make sure you are ok hun   glad they are taking good care of you.

Kelly - how you doing? you sound so tired - these last few weeks really drag but not long until you see your babies  

Jo, Doods, Looby, Minks, Northern, Oink, 36, Tomsmummy, Sair - hello!
Bit rubbish at posting but still sore and weary from op. So glad parents are here to look after the boys as I couldb't have managed.  Eye is on the mend but still looks like   makes people a bit queasy if they look too close  V glad I had it done though.
xxx Kirsty


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Charlie so sorry to hear that the test didnt go well. What a nightmare!! Hope things go better in June. Its so not fun to watch your little one go through anything is it. I remember the day Tom was born he had to go and have ECG as he had a murmer and I just couldnt go. Spent the whole time crying like a baby. What a crap mum was I!!! Really hope things work out for you all.

KJ well done with the nct sale, they are manic arent they!!! Glad you got some bargains though and hope your meeting goes well.

Starr glad mw apt went well but a shame about the hol you should be covered by insurance if medical reasons as my friend has just had same situation. Perhaps you could have a nice hol in sunny UK instead.

Kelly hows that bump growing? Cool sparkly shoes  

Looby will check diary and pm dates .

Candy hope scan went well. How are things?

Hi to everyone else have a good day x x 




=[l.op;/


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey everyone

we are still here

DH is still behaving, thank god, didn't fancy having to move back home, again!!!  

Myles has more antibiotics, ear, tonsils and chest infection, poor little mite, he must be so fed up of being ill.

We think we are going to look at having his tonsils removed, might have to go privately, don't think I can make the decision and then wait 6 more months. I'll have changed my mind by then.

I am keeping up with all of you and whats going on.

Charlie - poor Iduna, I'm suprised they didn't give her something to make her relaxed and sleepy. Lines into chunky babies are so difficult.

Tomsmummy - your not a bad mummy at all, anyone in that position would have had to stay put and I bet they'd have all cried too!

Morgan - glad you feel you made the right decision, hope the healing continues.

Oooh, sorry Myles is up and screaming again

Keemjay - I'd go for the bugaboo if I were you, ours goes EVERYWHERE, even the slopes in Norway. We walk every weekend and during the week too and it is so easy to turn the handle around and use the big wheels to bounce over rocks etc and it faves both ways too!! They should pay me comission I have decided!!

Gotta go

Lots and lots of love and hugs

Oink x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks for the pushchair tips guys   we decided to pop into mothercare world after dh's aunties funeral this avo to cheer us up. my head hurts now! it seems that, as is usual with me, i want what i cant have 
reason i want her to face me is that its important (so i read) for her bonding with us..learning to read our expressions etc,she's got alot to learn about us..i wouldnt be worried otherwise but if they say she should see my face lots (poor thing lol) then thats what I'll do. a bit further down the line I'll let her actually see the world  
I want a 3 wheeler / off roader type as i will do loads of walking and off -roading. but there are only a few pushchairs that satisfy my criteria..one is the bugaboo but i didnt like it  i really WANTED to but i want swivel big wheels at the front and it seemed (correct me if i'm wrong oink) that you could only have swivels with the tiny wheels in the front which isnt any good for off roading. i couldnt steer the darn thing when i had the swivels at the back 
we quite liked the Quinney Buzz..bizarre looking thing that it is..but slightly peturbed by lack of shopping basket at the bottom. also the front single wheel isnt airfilled which surely is the point of 3 wheels 
failing either of those theres a Loola which is a) heavy b) 4 wheeled but seemed quite sturdy BUT c) does face both ways without having to remove seat from frame  also d) its the pushchair our godson had so might be able to pinch it but e) its red which i'm not keen on
nobody told me buying puschairs would be so difficult! had to laugh though..we went through about 3 diffferent assistants as they arent all trained on all the models..by the 3rd i was bored of the 'we're adopting and our needs are.....' line so when she asked why we wouldnt be interested in the bugaboo carrycot i just said 'cos i'm having a 13month old not a newborn'. her face was a picture as her eyes flicked to my stomach and she made mental adjustments 
sorry i really should be on the pushchair threads with all this /yawns

charlie - thanks for clarifying Iduna's name - i had the dune bit right but was starting with 'Id' as in 'lid'

morgan - get well    for your eye

oink - poor Myles..hope he is on the mend too. make sure you get (if you can) some probiotics in him..have an excellant CD all about the reasons why we sould all be necking them..but definitely those who have had antibiotics - esp repeated doses of them
glad dh is 'behaving' at the moment 

right got to go and prepare for tomorrows meeting..need to think of all the questions i need answered

love to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim, No you shouldn't be on the pushchair threads ! although you can do both don't stop posting these questions to us, makes us feel useful ...is it worth looking at a pushchair that will adapt when/if a sibling comes along and littley isn't really old enough to walk .... I initially hated the idea of the Phil & Teds, this isn't a rear facing though, but you can just get extra seat that clips at bottom and it seems so many kids fight over going in the back as its like a den.... saw it for less than £300 inc the other seat, which I thought was a bargain at kiddicare .... I had previously been very anti one child at back, but stopped many mums in streets with them and asked, its apparently great off road to... anyway enough of that as I can't really justify buying a  new anything, so am looking at a 2nd hand twin maclaren today, won't fit through every door, no good whatsoever getting round in the country, but if will tide me over in the odd shop like John Lewis, when I have to prize Jacob away from toy area, then it may be worth getting.

Other than that I have been looking at buggy boards, chairs the works trying to work out how not to get a double buggy, but cheap 2nd hand won't hurt.

Well guys we have just brought a new car (Traded in our endowments) saturday I will be the proud owner of an smax, 7 seater, can't Wait its a dream to drive, although not so sure about parking, I might just avoid that altogether hehe

Charlie I love the way you pronounce Iduna, sorry the tests didn't go easily, I know its not the same, but I remember when the doctor tried over and over again to take blood from J, he was so upset and me to, in the end he packed me off to the children's hospital and they did it so simply and so quickly, with next to no stress to either of us.

Opps before I forget good luck today, let us know how you get on Kim xxx  

Ok where was I, oh year bragging about my new, well 2nd hand car !

Oink, glad you and DH seemed to have working things through.

Thanks for asking after the scan, it went well considering bubs was facing the placenta, had 3 walks, lotsof chocolate (Normally don't need an excuse) and fizzy drink, I was bursting by the end, but still not very good picture/dvd, did get to see a lovely yawn just at the end though, all in all just pleased to see my little one, who is such a mover, just like his bro

Guys can you all pm Louby if you haven't already dates you can do in June, anyone that can make st albans way

Morgan hope you are back to normal x

Wow that is cautious starr stopping you going as you are over 12weeks, but I know if you ignored them and god forbid you may never forgive yourself, I went to cypress when carrying J and away when carrying this one as you know... not rubbing in that you can't after all you are ALWAYS on another HOLIDAY /winks
... glad they are looking after you

Kelly thanks for news on Sair, hope you are coping ok, how fab that you met up with Moom

Speak soon, must dash Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wasnt keen on the phil & teds esp as i dont know what age we'll get no.2..the woman said "people either love 'em or hate 'em" i think i come under the 2nd category  
i pushed a side by side  twin maclaren for many years and i thought it was fab.. i 'm keeping an eye on my neighbour over the road who has a double mountain buggy which i'm sure she wont want in another 6 months 
sure J will love a buggy board
wooo new car, get you!  you can bring friends to see us next time 

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning!

KJ - pushchairs are a minefield    What a shame you didn't like the Bugaboo - we love ours, DH uses it off road with the big wheels at the front, which is what they recommend that you do - so you can have it that way if you want.  My sister has a Phil & Teds which I have used with Agatha & my niece & actually it has grown on me - very easy to push & manoeuvre around the shops, they have just brought our a new version apparently.  Well done for braving the sale - I have been a few times & got some fab toys/books for not much money, they are worth it despite the scrum!  I hope your appointment goes well today

Candy - I think a buggy board looks like a good solution (not that I have ever tried one!).  Oh new car, how fab!  Bet you are looking forward to Saturday! I have pm'd Louby with my dates.

Oink - glad to hear that you are OK & that DH is behaving himself.  Poor Myles hope his tonsils come out quickly of that is what you decide to do.

Charlie - sorry about the problems with Iduna's test, how stressful for you.  I was pronouncing it "eye-doon-a" too, so it's not just people for Suffolk   

Starr - shame about your hols - Cyprus must be the place to go/think about going when pregnant as I went there too whilst pregnant.  

How is everyone else?  We are fine - Agatha's language is really coming on now, she was a slow starter but we are getting there!

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a quickie as i am struggling with a nasty D&V bug 

But just wanted to say Kim - Have a look on ebay - you can now get shopping baskets for the Buzz / Zapp etc 

Minkey - I have your dates - Thankyou - sorry i didnt reply sooner 

Love to all 

Looby xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just a quickie - Candy, We've used a twin maclaren sometimes (mum and dad bought a 2nd hand one for when we visit) and we find it a total pain.  heavy and hard to push, impossible to get up a kirb if it's full of children and just awkward to steer.  No chance off-road or even across grass but it's got plenty of storage for shopping.  If you're going 2nd hand, a Mamma's and Pappa's Aria isn't bad.  MIL has one and it's nice and light, folds up well.  Not as durable as our double Nipper which we LOVE and I would thoroughly recomend BUT the Nipper takes up quite a bit of space so maybe not ideal if you're not going to use it all the time.  bet J will love a buggy board once he gets into it.
xxx K


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry to hear you are poorly Louby, thanks for organising the mini meet though.

Thanks for the tip Morgan, I did end up buying it this afternoon, I am guessing it would be really hard to push with 2 2year olds in, but I only paid £40 that was less than a buggy board, comes with cosy toes, head hugger and raincover, plus its in next to new condition.... I can't say I rate it up curbs, never have done (One of my friends has one, the rest have those nice pump up tyre 3wheelers or the jane power twin), but its perfect for popping round john lewis, which is what I would be using it for and means I can also buy a buggy board, for my pushchair, with car seat option, so perfect for new bubs... just can't justify an expensive pushchair with the amount of use it will get, especially not now I got a car lol

Minkey, I bet shes coming on in leaps and bounds, once they start 

Hope today went well KJ

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93119.new#new


----------

